#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-06
<thafreak> I went to a client once where their main "server" was a persistent knoppix install...
<thafreak> and it was so old, that I found out debian sarge was newer...so I switched their apt sources to sarge, and got updates
<thafreak> that was over 2 years ago now though...so I guess sarge wasn't THAT old then...
<thafreak> but I bet it's still in use there...
<canthus13> Heh. tough stuff. :)
 * canthus13 thought knoppix was based on Slack until a year or two ago...
<thafreak> no, I think it's always been debian, or atleast for quite a while
<canthus13> Huh.  I'm just glad they switched from KDE.
<thafreak> oh yeah? They did? hmm when did that happen?
<canthus13> I dunno. I've got 6.2.1 and it's LXDE.
<canthus13> The only problem with using my MP3 player is that it maxes out CPU usage whenever it hits the drive.... :(
<BiosElement> AWWW I'm a moron
<BiosElement> Microsoft just gave me their most epic captcha ever
<BiosElement> "we suck"...dead serious. >.>
<Unit193> canthus13: What are the sys requirements? (yes I know you were talking about that a bit ago)
<Unit193> Cheri703: You around?
<Cheri703> yeppers
<Unit193> Do you know when I might be able to get the processor?
<Cheri703> well, tuesday is out, and work will be kind of busy this week (would probably be done by 5 or 6 most days), but evenings should be free
<Cheri703> so either I can drop it off, or if you wanted help, I can do that too
<Unit193> What day would work best for you?
<Cheri703> you have a more complicated schedule than I do, if I recall, so what nights are free and we'll go from there
<Unit193> For this week? not Mon or Weds
<Cheri703> k, we can go with thursday if that's good for you
<Cheri703> not sure what time at this point
<Cheri703> we can discuss
<dmcglone> Hey everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> anyone having problems loading facebook?
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<Unit193> I don't use FB....
<dmcglone> since I've switched over to DSL I can't figure out whether my internet is not set up correct, or the DSL is sucking or the webisite is having diffaculty
<Unit193> Not puppy?
<dmcglone> huh?
<canthus13> dmcglone: DSL? Why?
 * Unit193 is an idiot... you were talking ISP...
<canthus13> Oh.
 * canthus13 is too.
 * canthus13 immediately thought Damn Small Linux.
<Unit193> Same here....
<dmcglone> it's cheaper canthus13
<dmcglone> and I'm not happy with time warner dropping FOX and WTTE
<canthus13> Meh. Fuck Time Warner.
<dmcglone> Where I live AT&T and Time Warner are my only 2 choices
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's a war with the content providers right now. they're losing ad revenue because advertisers aren't willing to pay as much due to DVRs and such where people can fast forward.  So they try to take it out of the cable and satellite companies.  Unfortunately, we're at the breaking point on content charges.
<canthus13> Cable used to be a cash cow. Now there is almost *NO* money in video content delivery.
 * Cheri703 just has roadrunner, not tv service
 * Unit193 Has the same as Cheri703 with worse speeds....
<canthus13> Cheri703: They really don't care about video services except that once you bundle TV, phone, and internet you're less likely to change to someone else.
<dmcglone> Well I think TW could solve this problem, they just don't want to
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> dmcglone: Sure. they can raise rates on everyone.
<canthus13> dmcglone: They played chicken with FOX, and fox won this round.  It'll change if more cable and satellite services drop FOX as well.
<dmcglone> I don't think that would be necessary IMHO, I just think they want to keep making millions a day and keep charging and charging more until they make trillions a day
 * Cheri703 is annoyed with windows / windows software tonight
<canthus13> dmcglone: No. Seriously. I work in the industry. Content providers are charging out the butt. We make maybe 3-4% profit on regular channels, and 50 cents a month per subscriber on premiums.  With VOD we break even.
<Unit193> Cheri703: What are you stuck doing?
<paultag> hey all :)
<Unit193> Hey paultag
<dmcglone> I see canthus13, I'll take your word on that
<paultag> yo Unit193
<dmcglone> yo paultag
<paultag> yo dmcglone
<canthus13> dmcglone: Internet is where the money is, and with companies like comcast starting to gouge for passage across their network, Internet is gonna be in a tight spot as well.
<canthus13> THe whole industry is eating itself alive.
<dmcglone> so what is your prediction?
<Cheri703> setting up a computer for a new employee at my job, it's a computer that shipped with win7, put xp on it earlier, then getting crappy errors when trying to install the xerox specific software, so I'm going to just start over AGAIN >.<
<canthus13> dmcglone: We end up with whatever single media provider manages to win the fight.  then the government steps in and 'deregulates' and we end up with the baby bell situation all over again.
<canthus13> dmcglone: ...Or the FCC finally grows some balls and sets sane rules.
<dmcglone> I see. What crosses your mind and how do you think you would handle things for yourself in the future when you think about this whole mess?
<canthus13> dmcglone: as much as I hate to say it, government regulation.  No company can charge another company or deny traffic from another without a technical reason for it.
<canthus13> bandwidth 'consumption' is stupid.  It's not a finite resource.  We're not gonna have a  'peak bits' situation and end up running out.
<Cheri703> canthus13: some industries just need regulation, just as some people need to be held in check or they'll run rampant with greed/power (often the same people that rise to power in those industries)
<dmcglone> what do you mean deny  traffic from another?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Refuse to forward traffic across your network from a particular company.
<Cheri703> time warner is mad at fox, so disallows fox.com
<Cheri703> *this happened actually
<Cheri703> but the other way around
<canthus13> Cheri703: Exactly.
<Cheri703> the site blocked cablevision customers
<Cheri703> hulu or something blocked a network's content because they were cablevision customers, somehow not realizing that people have internet without cable...they restored service after enough people yelled at them
<dmcglone> Ah so it's time warner trying to punish fox by not airing their stuff
<Cheri703> consumerist had coverage of it
<canthus13> ...Or say my company gets pissed at comcast for overcharging for bandwidth, so we deny all traffic originating from comcast IPs.  We carry a ton of comcast traffic over a 10gig line.. Lots of people would lose access to signifigant portions of the interne.
<canthus13> +t
<Cheri703> dmcglone: fox probably wanted too much money so tw refused to pay
<canthus13> Cheri703: That's the exact situation. Fox news doubled their charges this list round of negotiations.  They're almost as expensive as ESPN now.
<canthus13> s/list/last/
<canthus13> the content providers think the distributors are made of money... We're not anymore.
<dmcglone> I always thought commercials was the main source of revenue for providers
<canthus13> dmcglone: They used to be.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Commercials don't pay what they used to. Advertisers are seeing less revenue from their TV ads, so they're not willing to pay as much.
<dmcglone> well if thats the case why haven't they taken them off tv lol
<canthus13> people mute commercials, fast-forward through them, etc.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Without them there'd be no TV.
<canthus13> and they still see some revenue, just not as much as back in the 80s and 90s.
<canthus13> TV production costs have gone up due to the demands of 'stars' as well.
<canthus13> We may see a sharp drop once CGI actors become the norm.
<dmcglone> so I guess they will basically keep raising cable bills until it cost 2 or 3 hundred a month/subscriber
<canthus13> dmcglone: We try to not do that.
<canthus13> dmcglone: that's why our margins are so thin these days.
<canthus13> We still end up raising rates a little, though... and it's getting worse now that our backs are against the wall.
<dmcglone> but from what I understand from you, thats basically whats happening
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yep.  Fox got dropped in part to slow that down.
<dmcglone> soon we'll be paying 200/month for basic cable and still have to watch commercials
<canthus13> ...and more of them.
<canthus13> broadcast TV is quickly becoming a thing of the past.  The digital conversion hastened that.
<Cheri703> and they wonder why people just download tv shows >.<
<canthus13> yep.
<dmcglone> we will probably be paying for local channels soon
<canthus13> dmcglone: You do.
<dmcglone> not if I don't have cable
<canthus13> dmcglone: Either through taxes or through product price increases.
<dmcglone> Oh so it's hidden
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yup.
<dmcglone> typical of our governement
<dmcglone> just typical
<canthus13> dmcglone: Mostly price increases, but some stations receive government funding of some sort for various services they provide.
<dmcglone> won't be long and every aspect of every americans life will be controlled by the gov.
<dmcglone> we are slowly fighting a losing battle
<canthus13> dmcglone: That's a whole other topic.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: would you rather have gov't regulate it and keep the costs low, or pay several hundred dollars to get cable? I'd rather not pay craploads of money
<canthus13> dmcglone: I'd rather the government stepped in and make the big guys play nice than have one giant media conglomerate control my news, internet, TV, phone service, etc.
<thafreak> I dropped cable...and if they screw with streaming shows, I'll stop watching them too
<dmcglone> canthus13: somewhat, but it's quite true if you think about it
<canthus13> On the other hand, I'd also rather see the health care bill, the DMCA, and the Patriot act all repealed.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I agree, but I'm referring to our government hiding costs and such
<Cheri703> I'm going to go make cookies, I'll be back in a while
<canthus13> I have a feeling the health care bill is gonna be repealed or drastically changed soon... The DMCA may come within the next few years too, as we get more judges in place that actually understand technology.
<dmcglone> matter of face, when did getting government involved ever work anyway. Have you seen the price of gasoline these days?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Blame the environmentalists for that... We haven't had a new refinery built since 1973.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: when I hear people say "when did getting gov't involved ever work anyway" I think of the great depression...things would have completely collapsed if not for government
<dmcglone> wouldn't that be Al Gore
<canthus13> We can't pump oil anywhere off the east or west coasts... or alaska...
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's been gradual, starting in the 60's.
<dmcglone> we can't because of our government
<canthus13> dmcglone: We can't because of the environmentalist idiots that have pushed the government into it.
<dmcglone> those environmentalist happen to be our government
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> even though I'm distracted making cookies, I think that things are getting awfully political for an ubuntu room :/
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> this doesn't sound political to me
<Cheri703> mmk, just stating my opinion
<dmcglone> well opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they usually stink... LMAO
<dmcglone> whoooo hoooo
<Cheri703> thanks for that dmcglone. :/
<dmcglone> what??? I thought that was funny
<dmcglone> LMAO
<canthus13> It was a bit over the top.
<dmcglone> I just had to say it, it's so funny
 * Cheri703 isn't really in the mood for that tonight
<dmcglone> I wasn't directing that toward anyone, I was just saying it because it's funny
<thafreak> Let me throw this out there, we can produce butanol from organic matter, and it will work in all of the cars on the road today
<thafreak> without needing modified engines...it actually has more energy than gas
<dmcglone> canthus13: did you turn my cable off?
<thafreak> but have any of you even heard of it?
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> I'm not sure I have
<thafreak> http://www.butanol.com/
<dmcglone> I guess I'm on the shit list tonight
<thafreak> but...everyone is stuck on ethanol it seems...and worse, using corn to make it, which is one of the hardest plants to grow
<dmcglone> I remember the guy who figured a way to run a car on water and he ended up dead real quick
<thafreak> I'd rather us not even use gas anymore instead of caring how much gas costs
<dmcglone> I agree
<dmcglone> I think citizens need to start making a stand instead of just keeping their mouth shut and going with the flow
<dmcglone> I think we can all agree we are tired of getting walked all over by corporations
<dmcglone> the rich man manipulates our lives
<Cheri703> :( husband used the last of our eggs earlier today, no cookies tonight :(
<canthus13> :(
<canthus13> make him walk to the store, buy more.
<Cheri703> will be going to the grocery store sooner than later. closest store that would still be open is a few miles away
<Unit193> Walking in the snow at night....
<canthus13> Snow?
<Unit193> You don't have snow?
<canthus13> Nah. Everything misses toledo.
<Unit193> From where we live it's doable...
<Cheri703> do I need a recovery partition if I have the recovery disk?
<Cheri703> because I want to punch this computer and things would be easier without the recovery partition
<Cheri703> paultag: you might know....
<Unit193> I don't think so...
<Cheri703> do I need a recovery partition if I have the recovery disk?
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> As long as it's the right OS
<paultag_> Cheri703: no clue :/
<Cheri703> yeah, well, I'm going from win7 to xp, but I still have the win7 dvd
<Unit193> If you don't plan on using the preinstalled OS then you really dont' need it
<Cheri703> well, if I have the win7 dvd, I can still go back, it doesn't reference the recovery partition, does it?
<Unit193> No
<Cheri703> ok, so...I should be good
<Unit193> That part also has the preinstalled apps
<Cheri703> meh
<Cheri703> ok, thanks
<Unit193> Norton AV trial :P
<Unit193> NP
<Cheri703> I finished of the most recent batch of ice cream since I couldn't make cookies :)
<Unit193> I really want homemade ice cream :'(
<Cheri703> it's very easy
 * Cheri703 is starting installation #4 of windows xp on this computer tonight
<Unit193> What is going wrong?
<Cheri703> various problems:
<canthus13> Unit193: She's installing windows, that's what. :)
<Cheri703> first installation: got it installed, working, and started getting strange errors when installing xerox software (the whole reason this is getting set up), install 2: I don't remember what went wrong, it was stupid and freaked out, install 3: the recovery partition was assigned as c drive and was making things screwy. over ALL of these, I'm having great difficulty finding xp drivers, because dell only provides vista and win7 ones
<Cheri703> and I'm supposed to be giving this to my boss at 9am >.<
<Cheri703> might just email her and tell her I'll deliver it to the chick when it's done
<Unit193> Cheri703: Hate to be a pain again... I'm guessing you entered the service tag on support.dell.com?
<Cheri703> yeah, it wants to give me vista and 7 drivers because this model never shipped with xp
<Unit193> I'll have to reinstall XP on some computer that went crazy (explorer shell wont even work) I hate the backup process... some 45min (3+GB) audacity files...
<Cheri703> yeah, backing up sucks
<Cheri703> going to try to fix the most recent one instead of reinstalling, we'll see
<Unit193> I'm procrasting installing it due in part to the backup and the comp sorta works with an alt shell (network won't work at all)
<Cheri703> ah, nice
<Cheri703> what time to you have to be up in the morning?
<Unit193> uhhh.... I should be up before I am...
<Unit193> Why do you ask?
<Cheri703> woo, 3rd install is (seemingly) salvageable!
<Cheri703> just curious, I always stayed up too late when I was in school
<Cheri703> and for the record, OMFG I HATE DELL
<Unit193> I have had mostly good luck with Dell.... and the HPs lasted forever (still have a Win98 running Lubuntu)
 * Cheri703 doesn't really like hp, but mostly because of their shady printer practices
<Unit193> I guess Thurs won't work :(
<Cheri703> oh?
<Unit193> I have no idea why...
<Cheri703> ok, we can look at friday. not sure what my schedule will be like. saturday I have to go to cbus in the morning
<Unit193> Are you sure you have time? Friday looks good to me...
<Cheri703> that should probably work. like I said, not sure exactly what time, but I should know closer to it
<Unit193> If I can help with any comp things I'm originally from the win world (starting to really love the terminal)
<Cheri703> I appreciate that
<Cheri703> I think I'm getting there, just lots of stupid little roadblocks :(
<Unit193> You can learn things from win.... how to use a hex editor on exe/dlls, how to edit exe/dll resources, how to control your anger, how to break a eula by just turning the dang thing on....
<Cheri703> indeed :)
<Cheri703> how many restarts you can physically complete in an hour, how many hours of your life you can waste waiting for useless/ineffective "updates" to run
<Unit193> One thing that really got to me: Install updates, reboot "Updates are ready for your computer"!!!!!@! or the auto reboot after updates!!!
<Unit193> And I have made a pot of coffee when waiting for a reboot....
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Unit193> grrrrrr.....
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> How slow a reboot.... KUbuntu/UbuntuLM I just sit and wait it's so fast....
<Cheri703> ah, yeah
<Unit193> Still there? any better luck?
<Cheri703> meh, getting there
<Cheri703> been running updates for over an hour
<Cheri703> I HATE INSTALLING WINDOWS
<Unit193> When I do it at the hospital I find it not too hard....
<Unit193> Been trying to reconnect to my SSH server for about an hour...
<Cheri703> just LONG
<Cheri703> it's not hard (generally) just long.
<Cheri703> still have to hunt down a wireless driver for this thing
<Cheri703> I'm glad I have a nice long ethernet cable in my living room
<Unit193> Now I'm port scanning all Ohio embarq IP addresses.... That's why I run three installs at once....
<Unit193> to see if the ip changed that is...
<Cheri703> which ssh server? at your house or?
<Unit193> Kinda... Not my comp but I set it up on one :D
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> 8192 IPs not one of them is right....
<Unit193> Comp crash?
<Cheri703> very posible
<Cheri703> possible
<Cheri703> or just shut down for the night
<Cheri703> or weekend
<Unit193> No, it didn't shutdown....
<Unit193> I have VNC on all the Comps there (SSH tunnel)
<Cheri703> woo, now onto sp3
<Cheri703> where is there?
<Unit193> You didn't even have a XP install w/ SP3???
<Cheri703> nah, my cd has sp2
<Unit193> Dell reinstall disk right? (I have tons of SP3 ones)
<Cheri703> it's a dell xp version that is........shall we say "unofficial"?
<Cheri703> probably could find an updated one online
<Cheri703> just haven't looked
<Unit193> Let me guess, your boss would be ok with that... new girl, that's very good?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> new employee?
<Cheri703> there are 2 new employees, a young guy and an older woman, this computer is for one of them
<Cheri703> meh I hate windows a bunch
<Unit193> Your using XP.... I have to use Vista randomly....
<Cheri703> vista is even worse
<Unit193> THAT is my point! I HATE IT!
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I've had (luckily) few encounters with it through work, and they've been memorable and horrible
<Unit193> Better yet! I had to use it with Norton!! dual core 3GHz processor and our home comp works faster...
<Cheri703> ew
<Unit193> Thank you! some person LIKES NIS (Norton Internet Security)
<Cheri703> -_-
<Unit193> You know a good Audio/Video converter? (I use a windows one in wine when I need it)
<Cheri703> hmm...not off the top of my head
<Unit193> That's all I was asking (off the top of your head) FormatFactory works surprisingly well...
<Cheri703> I'll have to take a look
<Unit193> Don't bother, it's a Win(e) program....
<Cheri703> husband has some conversion to do, he uses windows
<Unit193> In that case... It can convert tons of formats A/V and pics (IIRC think mencoder with a GUI)
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> MP4/3GP/MPG/AVI/WMV/FLV/SWF == MP3/WMA/AMR/OGG/AAC/WAV == JPG/BMP/PNG/TIF/ICO/GIF/TGA == Supports RMVB,Watermark, AV Mux == CD/DVD Rip
<Cheri703> sweet
<Unit193> And works only a bit slower in wine... (did for me anyway)
<Cheri703> good to know :)
<Unit193> Are you tired or board?
<Cheri703> tired and irritated (not at you)
<Cheri703> can't find the stupid drivers needed for this computer
<Unit193> been there.... done that....
<Cheri703> screw this, I'm going to bed
<Cheri703> have a good night
<Unit193> Sounds like I should have done that....
<canthus13> paultag: Yer sh*t's broke, dude.
<thafreak> what's that?
<thafreak> I think it's a good idea some of these grad students STAY in academics...they wouldn't survive in a world where they actually have to DO stuff
<thafreak> I totally want to drop half my group members...
<thafreak> They're more of a detriment than anything else...
<thafreak> This is why I can never be a manager...I'd never have anyone working for me, the good people cost too much, and I'd just be spending too much time babysitting the rest
<thafreak> or be busy firing them
<canthus13> }Heh.
<canthus13> Oh. his blog.  it's throwing database errors.
<_bbb_> tumblr is still down..
<canthus13> Yup.
<Unit193> paultag: Does the fubuntu-desktop package work on PPC?
<paultag> canthus13:I know, fucking tumblr
<paultag> Unit193: yes, but you need to rebuild it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-07
<Unit193> I take it rebuilding is a bit of work to do?
<paultag> Unit193: nosir
<paultag> Unit193: all my source is very public
<paultag> Unit193: just change the changelog target and build on your local pbuilder
<Unit193> If I do a mini install it would mostly be easy?
 * canthus13 is considering setting up a freenet node...
 * canthus13 wonders how bandwidth-intensive it is...
<paultag> canthus13: on your network?
<paultag> canthus13: like that you work for, not local
 * Unit193 just does the sudo apt-get install k/f/ubuntu-desktop
<paultag> Unit193: yeah it would be really easy
<Unit193> Would it help you any?
<paultag> Unit193: the PPC build?
<paultag> Unit193: I'd love a test
<Unit193> I have an very old G3 350MHz that I would love to put linux on (I'd even take debian)
<Cheri703> http://notalwaysright.com/an-open-and-shut-case-2/8891
<paultag> Unit193: give it a build
 * Cheri703 is chilly
<canthus13> paultag: at may home.
<canthus13> err. my.
<paultag> :)
 * canthus13 is upping to 50/3 soon, may dedicate 1mbit upload to freenet.
<paultag> aye
<Cheri703> someone told me that roadrunner was going to be increasing speeds...don't know if I buy that
<deejoe> "speeds"
<deejoe> what horse hockey
<Cheri703> well, that they were changing to fiber or something, I dunno
 * Cheri703 wasn't paying attention
<deejoe> which channel was it someone was saying their max rate was as advertised, so the fact that they were getting 50 percent packet loss wasn't considered a problem
<Cheri703> o.O
<deejoe> I know, right?
<deejoe> (^^^ I don't know wtf that adds to any conversation, but it seems to be au courant, so I like to drop it in every now and again)
<Cheri703> we have roadrunner, our connection drops out sometimes. but we have a really good price for what we get
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> at least you didn't spell it "inorite"
<paultag> inorite?
<Cheri703> I know right = inorite for some people
<Cheri703> I always read it as "inno-write" at first
 * BiosElement has had 2 hours of sleep with maybe 3 30min sessions when he was woken between...and is writing test cases. >.>
<BiosElement> Gonna be a long day heh
<deejoe> inno-write--sounds like some database people tried their hand at a word processor or text editor
 * canthus13 yawns.
<firstc624> not much  going on this snowy monday huh....seems really quiet
<canthus13> snowy?
<canthus13> We have a few flurries, but nothing sticking.
<firstc624> yell by the lake it is another thingi guess....hasn't stopped all day
 * canthus13 is in toledo, out of range of Erie lake effect and Michigan lake effect.
<firstc624> lake effect snow, gotta love it..lol
<firstc624> it isn't to bad, but the lake is just getting warmed up for the big suff later in the year
 * Cheri703 is in mansfield
<Cheri703> we've had quite a bit of snow so far
<firstc624> i think it is supposed to tapper off finally tomorrow sometime....but it is nice to see the snow....cold...but nice
<Cheri703> blargh
<canthus13> blargh?
<Cheri703> yes
 * Cheri703 had too much sugar and is blah, also not looking forward to leaving my house at 8am to drive 2 hours >.<
<Cheri703> woo hypoglycemia
<canthus13> :(
<Cheri703> and procrastinating things that need to be done and I don't want to do...
<Cheri703> working further on the contract for bosses and working on my resume'
<canthus13> get that resume done! :P
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
<Cheri703> tonight my brain is mush though
<thafreak> I want to smash these grad students
<thafreak> seriously...
<thafreak> he just said "What's a hash table"
<deejoe> it's like brunch
<BiosElement> Hah thafreak us new-breed programmers are ignorent of lower-level stuff. :P Heck, I had to google it. >.> I blame python. ;P
<thafreak> are you a grad student?
<thafreak> I expect grad students to know this crap
<BiosElement> haha, no. :P
<Cheri703> thafreak: you're in medina right?
<BiosElement> Sounds a pain actually
<thafreak> if you supposedly know about b-trees, in data structures, you better know what a hash table is, or you should never have been admitted to the grad program
<thafreak> Cheri703: medina = yes
<deejoe> I've got a vague idea of what a hash table is, and wouldn't know a b-tree if it fell on me in a windw storm
<thafreak> hashtable == dict
<BiosElement> Yep
<deejoe> an index, for computers
<BiosElement> I knew what a associative array was at least. :P
<thafreak> but you guys aren't in a graduate CS program...where a pre-req is data structures...
<thafreak> i'm just tired of these people...how they get in the program is beyond me...
<Cheri703> know anyone in the region who needs a reasonably technical employee? (not a programmer though)
 * Cheri703 is not too proud to solicit jobs in irc :)
<thafreak> sorry for my whining...
<thafreak> Cheri703: not off hand, but I will keep my eyes open...what kind of hourly rate/salary range are you looking for?
<Cheri703> uhm, honestly? if I were making $10/hour it'd be vastly more than I make now...so...I'm pretty darn flexible (/me makes $300/week, which at 40 hours is about $7.50 an hour, thanks to idiot lying bosses, hooray!)
<thafreak> yeah, you'll have those
<Cheri703> so if I can't find a tech job, I'm pretty much open to any job I can get to that pays $9 or more and I don't have to be on my feet all day
<thafreak> I atleast don't hate my boss...she's an academia type...so she talks like a politician alot...but that's about the worst
<canthus13> a hash table... that's a counter in a coffee shop in amsterdam,r ight?
 * Cheri703 would LOVE to make well over $10, but doesn't know how realistic that is
<thafreak> I saw some internships doing tech stuff in the Kent area recently...not sure how far that is from you.
<Cheri703> thafreak: mine decided that my corporate bonuses would count as my pay for a month at a time, want me to pay my own taxes and expect more than 40 hours per week whenever possible
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'll let you know when something here opens up.
<Cheri703> hmm...I'll google
<Cheri703> thanks cant
<Cheri703> canthus13:
<Cheri703> bha
<thafreak> I see alot of job openings come across my kent account
<Cheri703> sd9-fryaw90er78
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> freaking computer
<thafreak> Cheri703: maybe you should install windows xp a 5th time on it :)
 * canthus13 baaws at his nfs share-less desktop.
<Cheri703> nah, that's a different computer
<BiosElement> True Story: http://xkcd.com/446/ >.<
<Cheri703> got xp and the xerox programs working, now have to try to hunt down xp drivers for it
<Cheri703> thafreak: 1.5 hours from mansfield to kent
<thafreak> ouch...a bit far
<Cheri703> while that's less than I drive to some clients now, not realistic long term :/
<thafreak> is canton closer?
<Cheri703> 15 min
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.buckeyecablesystem.com/bci_html/career.html  $13.90 to start as tech support.
<thafreak> is ashland near you?
<Cheri703> ashland is about 25-30 min, definitely doable
<canthus13> part time to start, though.
<Cheri703> and toledo :/
<Cheri703> we're in a lease until at least april
<canthus13> True.
<canthus13> Cheri703: But those are the reqs, and they never change. I'm sure something will pop up around then.
<thafreak> I sometimes see canton stuff...so I'll keep an eye out
<Cheri703> yeah, I appreciate it :)
<Cheri703> (ashland would be very good :) )
<thafreak> I know a guy who lives in ashland...and works for the local cable company there
<Cheri703> ah, that's cool
<thafreak> He might know of something...but he's also REALLY slow at responding to emails :)
<Cheri703> there's a centurylink office here in mansfield, but I have roadrunner :)
<Cheri703> I know a lot of people like that thafreak
<thafreak> Why do you always say that "you're not a programmer"? :)
<Cheri703> I've been contemplating what I should do if for some reason crazy bosses actually acquiesced to my proposed contract...
<Cheri703> because I'm not, and a lot of people think of developer jobs when they're thinking tech jobs
<Cheri703> not everyone, but I just put it out there as a disclaimer
<thafreak> Only thing between avg non-programmers, and programmers is a few hours of playing with python :)
<Cheri703> eh, I poked at python before, I didn't really get into it...I'm more of a "figure out things to do with what currently exists" than a "create something new" person. I am very interested in the networking side of things
 * Cheri703 is also procrastinating reading up on the network+ exam materials
<thafreak> do cisco
<thafreak> the basic cisco cert is pretty decent
 * thafreak not even sure what it's called these days
<Cheri703> yeah, but I've heard from various people that having a non-manufacturer specific cert is *sometimes* preferable
<thafreak> maybe, but I've heard mostly the + certs as being jokes...especially A+
<canthus13> Cheri703: CCNA is an excellent all-around cert. it's very, very heavy on basic networking.
<thafreak> they're more made fun of than MBA's
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> there are SO MANY conflicting views on certs, it's aggravating for someone trying to figure out where to focus their time
<thafreak> CCNA is what I'd get first...
<thafreak> you get past that, network+ should be cake
<thafreak> I see mostly the Cisco stuff required/requested in most job postings...
<Cheri703> some people say msce are useless, some companies ask for them, some people say ccna, some say comptia, some say don't get certs at all because they view them as wastes of time, others say don't get them because it just says you're willing to cram and toss some money out and probably don't have any experience to back it up >.<
<thafreak> I only really see network+ on resumes :(
<thafreak> you're right, all those views are valid :)
<Cheri703> I've heard from at least 3 people who are at least vaguely related to my current work say that the network+ is what's wanted, so that's why I was headed that way
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> I hate it
 * Cheri703 is self taught thus far
<thafreak> it all depends on the company doing the hiring
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I'd like to put "I'll get whatever cert you want me to have"
<Cheri703> but...don't know that that's helpful
<thafreak> most managers haven't a clue, so they throw alphabet soup at the requirements
<Cheri703> yeah :(
<thafreak> well, if you started on net+, and, more importantly, if it's cheaper, do that first....but if you're serious about networking, ccna...
<Cheri703> yeah, I wasn't planning to stop with network+
<Cheri703> so quick poll time:
<canthus13> If they'll take network+, they'll love CCNA. CCNA has all of network+ and then some.
<Unit193> Trying to install Ubuntu on PPC is no cakewalk....
<thafreak> haha...dude, doing anything on ppc is no cakewalk :)
<canthus13> only idiots dismiss cisco certs because of a vendor affiliation.
<thafreak> you think that's fun, try installing linux on an old Alpha
<Cheri703> if you had craptastic bosses who did any of the various things I've pissed about in here, and they said "wow, you know what? we were wrong, we'll pay you more because we realize that we'll be utterly screwed without you" would you stay? even after they've lied to corporate about paying you, taken your bonuses, denied others, claimed you didn't talk about things you did, changed the working arrangement pretty much every few months.
<Cheri703> ...? would you stay?
<thafreak> canthus13: right, but those idiots are often called "managers" :)
<Unit193> thafreak: did you ever get PPC to work?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Not without a contract.
<thafreak> Unit193: I had debian on an imac...barely got past the installer it kept crashing and freezing
<Cheri703> they seem to be the type of people who might view a contract as a fluid document
<Cheri703> and I would be putting forth a contract to see if they'll go for it
<canthus13> Cheri703: a signed contract isn't 'fluid'.
<canthus13> It's something to beat them over the head with. :)
<Unit193> thafreak: should I even bother trying?
<thafreak> I'm all about head beating
<canthus13> Unit193: It's a fun exercise.
<thafreak> Unit193: of course you should
<canthus13> It builds character. :)
<Cheri703> but considering that the last time I told them that changes needed to happen and that they were in violation of the requirements of me being a "contractor" I was told that we have a "non-traditional contractor agreement" (which isn't on paper and basically means I'm an indentured servant), and that she's "not concerned about the government coming in to look at [her] records" regarding following said laws
<thafreak> it will put hair on your chest...unless your a female...then it will...do whatever is the femail equivalent
<Cheri703> and that she freaks out if anyone questions her about pretty much anything
<canthus13> Cheri703: ...you *could* tip the IRS off...
<Cheri703> canthus13: that's on the agenda potentially
<Unit193> thafreak: 350MHz l/x/f/ubuntu?
<canthus13> Unit193: Lubuntu.
<Cheri703> I just know that they'll be utterly screwed without me, and that I like the work and the clients, but I don't know that it's worth it even if they were suddenly to have a come to jesus moment
<thafreak> Unit193: fluxbox if your doing a desktop....I wouldn't do xubuntu...lxde might work...but fluxbox would probably run best
<canthus13> Lubuntu is remarkably well done.
<canthus13> and It's mature enough and stable enough to use everyday.
<Unit193> thafreak: that's what I was thinking... but I'll have to rebuild and I have never done that
<thafreak> how much ram Unit193 ?
<Unit193> canthus13: I use that on one old pc... it's not as fast as Ubuntu used to me
 * canthus13 has run Lubuntu with 256MB with no issues at all.
<Unit193> *be
<thafreak> rebuild is pretty easy...
<Unit193> thafreak: 512+
<thafreak> wow
<Unit193> canthus13: 500MHz
<thafreak> well 512mb of ram, should be good enough for even xubuntu...
<canthus13> Unit193: Same.  Then I upgraded/killed that machine.
<canthus13> thafreak: 500mhz might be a bit tight.
<canthus13> Xubuntu was a dog on a 1ghz P3 with 512mb.
<Unit193> thafreak: 4 ram slots so I just kept on adding
<Unit193> canthus13: 350 in the PPC
<thafreak> all I know, is that my 120mhz p1 w/64mb of ram ran blackbox like a dream...
<canthus13> PPC speeds don't really measure up to the same as x86...
<thafreak> fluxbox isn't much more than the old blackbox
<thafreak> not sure how you'd work the menus with only a single mouse button though
<Unit193> mini install doesn't seem to have the HD driver....
<Cheri703> ctrl click probably?
<Cheri703> or whatever the mac key is called
<canthus13> splat.
<Unit193> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g3/stats/powermac_g3_350_bl.html <--- that's it
<BiosElement> And the amazing corporate censorship continues with mastercard. Awesome how all these companies think they're judges. >.<
<Unit193> Is there a simple guide telling you how to rebuild a distro?
<thafreak> rebuild a distro, or a package?
<Unit193> distro
<thafreak> why do you want to rebuild an entire distro?
<Unit193> x/k/l/f/ubuntu
<Unit193> that's not the only way to get f/lubuntu on PPC?
<thafreak> i think most of ubuntu is already built for ppc
<thafreak> so you only need to build say, fluxbox
<Unit193> fubuntu-desktop I'm sure won't work, right?
<Unit193> or lubuntu-desktop
<thafreak> well, those are meta-packages
<thafreak> not real ones
<Unit193> I know that... it just makes it easy :)
<thafreak> they just are basically empty, but have a bunch of "dependancies"
<thafreak> so the meta package isn't the problem, it's the various dependancies you'll need to make sure are built for ppc
<Unit193> That seems like it may take a while
<thafreak> probably not...most of the big stuff should already be there as long as ppc is a supported arch
<thafreak> like all the packages from main
<thafreak> universe/multiverse is the only place where there might be things missing
<Unit193> I take it you can't just apt-get install fubuntu-desktop and see what won't work?
<thafreak> ?
<Unit193> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-powerpc.iso - Still no HD detected :( trying debian
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-08
<thafreak> Unit193: is it a scsi disk? That's odd that it's not detecting the disk
<Unit193> Normal 6G IDE (gray cable)
<Unit193> I had Ubuntu installed on that HD (had issues)
<thafreak> well, scsi was also a gray cable :) it's just 50 pin instead of 40 pin
<thafreak> you have a blue and white g3 right? I have one in my basement too...been thinking about messing with it
<canthus13> Woo. bob is alive!
<Unit193> thafreak: If you figure anything out....
<canthus13> why the f*ck does udev rename interfaces when you swap motherboards? It's stupid and breaks things.
<thafreak> canthus13: I know, it's worse with virtual machines when you clone one...
<thafreak> you know the magic file to edit to fix it?
<thafreak> obviously if you know udev is doing it, you probably do :)
<thafreak> damn christmas ale is worth the wait
<canthus13> thafreak: I edited /etc/interfaces.  It was the easiest route.
<canthus13> ...meaning the first thing that came to mind.
 * canthus13 knows there's a more correct way, but can't be bothered.
<dmcglone> canthus13: why did you have to edit it?
<canthus13> dmcglone: I swapped motherboards and udev renamed eth0 to eth1.
<dmcglone> Ah thats good to know for future reference :-)
<canthus13> speaking of which, this seems to be a hella good motherboard for the money so far....  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500256324
<canthus13> It boots crazy fast.  I had to reboot 3 times to get into BIOS.
<canthus13> took 2-3 seconds to start booting GRUB.
<canthus13> the screen wasn't even on all the way yet.
<dmcglone> 45 bucks? dang
<canthus13> dmcglone: I ordered it sunday.  They shipped it last night ~8pm.  It got here today at 1:30.
<thafreak> canthus13: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<thafreak> it ties a device name to a mac address
<canthus13> thafreak: That's right.. Someone in #debian pointed that out to me.
<dmcglone> only 2 DIMM slots though
<thafreak> after cloning vm's tons of times and having to figure that out on my own more than once, it's now burned into my brain
<canthus13> dmcglone: Up to 8 gigs.
<dmcglone> not bad
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's a great motherboard for a workstation or media server.
<canthus13> Not so much for high-end gaming, though.
<dmcglone> VGA?
<canthus13> yeah, but it's got an x16 slot.
<dmcglone> does it have and for HDMI?
<dmcglone> the picture doesn't enlarge :-/
<canthus13> No. no hdmi.
<dmcglone> :-(
<canthus13> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=N68-S%20UCC&cat=Specifications
<dmcglone> darn good motherboard for the price
<thafreak> I love asrock
<thafreak> my new fav mb brand...well asus is still my fav, but asrock is like asus's cheaper little cousin
<canthus13> I've never seen a motherboard fire up a bootloader so fast before.
<dmcglone> anyone hear that Assange was found and arrested
<jacob> dmcglone: yeah, it's aggravating to see the things governments pull
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> they said that he failed to use a condom.. lol
<jacob> hah
<dmcglone> I wonder if all this was a publicity stunt
<jacob> i'd be rather surprised if it was, it seems that many international governments want his head
<dmcglone> true, but what can they do? what he does is perfectly legal
<jacob> yeah
<canthus13> Not in all countries.
<canthus13> China could execute him under their laws, and many countries define what he's done as an act of espionage.
<dmcglone> true canthus13 but he's only airing the U.S's dirty laundry
<canthus13> dmcglone: No he's not. He's airing the dirty laundry of many different countries, including China, france, any anyone else who had private communications with our diplomats.
<dmcglone> matter of fact, the documents he puts up is the same documents the government gives to journalists a couple weeks in advance to prepare their stories
<canthus13> The cables he released may very will raise tensions in the middle east considerably.
<canthus13> Several countries have urged the US to preemtively attack Iran.
<canthus13> those cables were released.
<dmcglone> I see
<canthus13> there have been others dealing with china and north korea that have the potential to send north korea over the edge.
<dmcglone> but I thought all this was public information?
<canthus13> dmcglone: The bottom line is that there is the potential for a LOT of innocent people dying over this.
<dmcglone> I've not seen the wiki leaks site, don't have the inclination to, but like I said, I thought all these docs were public already
<canthus13> dmcglone: No. These were diplomatic cables that he released.  The assumption is that these are private conversations between diplomatic officials.
<dmcglone> how did he get them in his hands then?
<canthus13> a traitor.
<dmcglone> have they taken wikileaks down?
<dmcglone> i'll check now
<canthus13> They've been playing whack-a-mole with it.
<dmcglone> I see. it's not loading for me
<canthus13> I think it's wikileaks.ch right now
<dmcglone> ah it is
<dmcglone> wonder what's gonna happen to him
<BiosElement> Awesome...
<BiosElement> While wikileaks is being banned from the US, the State Dept. announces World Press Freedom Day
<dmcglone> sounds like a ruse
<BiosElement> http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2010/12/152465.htm
<BiosElement> " At the same time, we are concerned about the determination of some governments to censor and silence individuals, and to restrict the free flow of information."
<BiosElement> ^LOL
<dmcglone> if not a ruse, looks like Assange will walk.
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> UNESCO is a joke anyway it seems
<dmcglone> I just checked to see if Assange was on the FBI's most wanted list. haha
<BiosElement> Hell with FBI, he's on interpol's most wanted.
<BiosElement> And if some loud mouth congressmen have their way, he'll be labled a terrorist which means it's a federal offense to help him
<dmcglone> in a way, if what he did wasn't public information, then that sounds like a terrorist :-/
<BiosElement> Funny how 'due process' and 'rights' fly out the window when higher-ups get burned >.>
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> I think what he leaked should be public information
<BiosElement> Nah, there's a legit reason for it being classified. but leaks of classified intel at times are good for keeping an eye on things.
<dmcglone> I think we have every right to know these things
<dmcglone> this country is supposed to be "for the people, by the people"
<canthus13> This wasn't a leak. In my opinion, it was a deliberate attempt to cause chaos and possible wars.
<BiosElement> Meh, If that's what they wanted, then if this is the best they've got, it's not gonna happen
<dmcglone> might as well get it over with, it's gonna happen sooner or later
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> BiosElement:  Dunno.  There was stuff about iran and north korea that could potentially cause one or both of those countries to do something stupid. North Korea in particular.
<dmcglone> I've had a hunch for a long time that we were gonna get Kim Jong soon!
<BiosElement> canthus13, Meh, nothing new with iran and nothing really new with korea. It's just milidly embaressing. I've yet to see much that actually suprises anyone
<canthus13> North Korea tends to react very badly to embarrassment.
<dmcglone> I guarantee either after this war we'll be heading over to North Korea
<canthus13> Most asian countries do.  And Iran may go after some of the countries that were urging attacks, or use the cables as an excuse for ramping up their nuclear program.
<BiosElement> I don't really care, N.Korea doesn't need an excuse.
<BiosElement> And if iran goes off they're toast. >.>
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Leave NKorea to China. >.< They'll move before we have too.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Not really. Iran's got the best missile capabilities in the world behind the US.
<canthus13> No known nukes yet, but they've got the conventional arms and a growing sub fleet to wage a helluva war.
<dmcglone> they just may, but I just have a feeling the U.S is just laying low because we don't have the resources to fight 2 wars
<BiosElement> Meh, but they don't have the peoples backing.
<canthus13> dmcglone: We aren't going after north korea because it would completely destroy the entire peninsula no matter who won.
<BiosElement> If we leave NKorea alone lone enough, they'll fix themselves one way or another
<canthus13> dmcglone: North Korea would do the same thing they did at the beginning of the Korean war, only there are a lot more people at risk this time.
<BiosElement> *long
<dmcglone> since when do politicians care about that sort of stuff
<canthus13> if you remember right, the north rolled right down to the southern tip of the peninsula very quickly, backing up all the opposing forces into Inchon (I think that's the city)
<canthus13> the next couple of years turned the entire peninsula into a big crater.
<BiosElement> Yes, and then it went clear north canthus13
<BiosElement> It was a total mess
<BiosElement> And that was mostly because Russia and China supplied arms to NKorea
<canthus13> BiosElement: Yep.  Well, china supplied troops, too. But North Korea has more arms and standing troops than the south by almost double. and we only have a very very small presence there now.. ~25k troops.
<BiosElement> Our troops are just a tripwire
<BiosElement> Without them we couldn't claim to be defending South Korea anyway. >.<
<canthus13> Our troops are mostly in the south now. we've been pulling away form the DMZ for the most part, with the exception of the guys right there on the line.
<BiosElement> And I didn't say I thought we should attack NKorea :P
<BiosElement> But china's getting fed up with NKorea
<canthus13> South Korea has a military almost as big as ours.
<BiosElement> Well looking at NKorea, I can't say I blame them
<dmcglone> trust is the issue with NK
<BiosElement> No one trusts NK, for good reason. >.<
<dmcglone> yup
<dmcglone> matter of fact I don't trust any nation
<BiosElement> Probably the most idiotic thing about wikileaks case though, is that regardless of how you feel about the leak, the gov. reaction is even worse
<dmcglone> probably because of the unknown
<BiosElement> Eh, freaken senators are calling for Assage to be assassinated. >.>
<BiosElement> I think that's a tad over the top
<dmcglone> where did you find this?
<BiosElement> And shows what they really think of defending freedom of speech and the right to a legal trial.
<BiosElement> Which?
<dmcglone> the info on the assassination
<BiosElement> Hang 1
<BiosElement> Well I can probably find quite a few
<BiosElement> Hangon...
<BiosElement> Well here's a good one: http://xnepali.com/canadian-pm-advisor-wants-wikileaks-founder-julian-assange-killed/
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Quite a few senators said the same
<dmcglone> gawd I can't stand Palin!
<dmcglone> she's a freakin opportunist on someone else's hard work
<BiosElement> >.< lets not get into a total rant but I'll agree with that heh
<dmcglone> no rant here. she just makes my skin crawl
<dmcglone> ever since she ran for president, her name is everywhere now
<BiosElement> Oh yeah here we go
<BiosElement> "So when U.S. Sen. Joseph Lieberman (Ind.-Conn.), chairman of the Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, called Amazon officials this week to complain about the company's decision to host WikiLeaks on its cloud servers, Amazon quickly pulled the plug."
<dmcglone> sad
<BiosElement> Funny thing is with the iraqi war diaries he didn't vet or redact things and got yelled at a tad so he promised to go line-by-line through
<BiosElement> He does that and this time they're wanting to execute him >.>
<BiosElement> http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/12/07/joe-lieberman-calls-for-investigation-of-ny-times-over-wikileaks/
<BiosElement> He also wants to go after the NYTimes
<BiosElement> Has he ever heard about the Pentagon Papers perhaps? Has Joe ever opened a history book? >.>
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> this is good stuff
<dmcglone> "a crime of bad citizenship"? who's he think he is?
<BiosElement> I know. Even ignoring the content itself, it's funny how, without a single actual court looking at this, everyone seems to think they're a judge >.>
<dmcglone> oh yeah
<dmcglone> well wiki leaks may fail at bringing us the "hidden truth" so to speak, but it sure did bring out the true person in all the politicians
<BiosElement> Eh, I think the leaks themselves did some good too, but the reaction to the leaks is the real news in my books
<dmcglone> thats what I'm saying
<BiosElement> Yeah I know heh
<canthus13> dmcglone: Oh wow. On a completely unrelated note, that motherboard will support Phenom II X6.
<BiosElement> As of current, he is leading the poll for Time magazine's "Person of the Year, 2010".
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Oh I see...
 * canthus13 thinks moot deserved it more. :P
<dmcglone> thats a good board canthus13
<BiosElement> US State Dept. doesn't consider wikileaks a news orgnization
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yeah. I'm thinking about grabbing a couple more of them to keep on hand.
<BiosElement> But reporters without boarders, amnesty international and Centre of investigative journalism however say he is lol
<dmcglone> save some for Mr and Mrs Clause.. ;-)
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> but he's receives the same documents as reporters do a couple weeks in advance from our Govt, so doesn't that make him a reporter
<BiosElement> lol, well editors are considered 'reporters' too so he's a reporter :P
<canthus13> No. If I receive medical equipment, does that make me a doctor?
<dmcglone> no canthus, it make you a quack
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> No, but legally editors are covered by reporter shield laws
<BiosElement> >.>
<canthus13> exactly.
<canthus13> It's not a news site. it's a dumping ground for classified material that has gone way beyond a safe haven for whistleblowers.
<BiosElement> canthus13, Reaction is overblown even if it's too far.
<dmcglone> but canthus13 our government recognized him as a reporter "editor" or so so, because they sent him the docs along with other reporters
 * canthus13 had no problem when all they were doing was providing a means to get out information that NEEDS to get out.  THe fact that saudi arabia was urging the US to attack iran didn't need to get out. it serves no useful purpose.
<BiosElement> canthus13, But that informationis no suprise
<BiosElement> Everyone knew this
<BiosElement> It's irrelevent
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<BiosElement> It's like "Isreal wants to blow up Iran" Really...ya think? >.>
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<canthus13> It doesn't matter. He stepped WAAAAY over the line with this.
<BiosElement> Heh, if they push it too far the other 250-ish thousand unedited cables will be leaked too. The govs are all playing a risky game with that.
<canthus13> The leaked gun cam video is one thing.. that stuff needed to be looked into. this, though... I agree that assassination is over the top, but low-level espionage charges are reasonable.
<dmcglone> lets just cut his dick off. That should be punishment enough!!!
<BiosElement> He's not a us citizen, nor does he have anything in the US. It's a joke to try that. >.< But then if you classify him as a terrorist he can be shipped off to hole somewhere. >.>
<dmcglone> I'll go call Lorena Bobbitt
<canthus13> BiosElement: Nah. Try him for espionage.  There aren't many countries left for him to hide in. He's pissed off a lot of folks.
<BiosElement> No way it'll stick, too much legal precedent. >.> Much easier for him to just vanish.
<dmcglone> the only folks he pissed off are the folks that don't want us to know the truth and just how dirty the governments can be
<BiosElement> +1 dmcglone
<canthus13> Eh? Legal precedent? Receiving classified material is espionage by most legal definitions.
<BiosElement> No it's not. Press is protected from that.
<canthus13> He's not press.
<BiosElement> Sure he is
<BiosElement> :P
<BiosElement> See the problem?
<canthus13> BiosElement: If I stand on the street corner screaming out the neighbor's secrets, I'm not a reporter. I'm an asshole. same thing here.
<BiosElement> If organizations around the world recoginize wikleaks as a news org, it'll be damn hard to claim in court he's not and make it stick
<BiosElement> canthus13, Do you have awards from amnesty international? >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: Amnesty international is a jok.
<canthus13> +e
<canthus13> They're right behind the nobel peace prize.
<canthus13> and the UN.
<dmcglone> here's what the problem is, he refuses to "cherry pick" the details that have icing on top and just throw it all out there instead, unlike the other people in the press
<BiosElement> Problem is, it's a news org regardless of what spin anyone wants to give it. >.<
<BiosElement> dmcglone, He did this time actually
<BiosElement> dmcglone, They went through and censored out informants and such, as was requested by the white house
<dmcglone> true, but think about this. If the
<dmcglone> if the Govt. wanted this stuff to be a secret why didn't the sensor it themselves before giving it to the press?
<BiosElement> Um what?
<BiosElement> They actually said they would at one point
<BiosElement> But then ignored wikileaks >.>
<BiosElement> Wikileaks actually did try to work with the US gov to help them go through and censor the really risky bits
<dmcglone> I'm talking about the papers that are given to the press in advance
<BiosElement> But the same "We don't negotiate with terrorists" thing comes on.
<BiosElement> The papers were given to them by wikileaks, and the papers also helped wikileaks censor them
<dmcglone> Ah I must've got that detail wrong, I thought it was the Govt that gave them to the press
<BiosElement> No, press had access before the public release
<BiosElement> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/12/join-eff-in-standing-up-against-internet-censorship
<dmcglone> right and thats why I got the impression it was from the Govt
<BiosElement> Ahh
<canthus13> bah. Can't read the CPU temp on this new motherboard. :(
<dmcglone> canthus13:  just lick your finger and touch it
<dmcglone> if you hear sizzling it's overheating
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> well it was a nice chat guys. I learned a great deal tonight. I think it's time for me to turn in
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> Night dmcglone heh
<jacob> canthus13: sure you didn't miss the sensor cable?
<jacob> night dmcglone
<canthus13> jacob: Sensor cable?
<dmcglone> I'll catch you guys later
<dmcglone> g'night
<jacob> canthus13: wait... never mind
<jacob> that was to hook up to the fan for speed control (and fan sensors)
<canthus13> heh. BIOS reads mobo and cpu temps fine... Debian doesn't show anything in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ though.
<canthus13> it did show up on the last motherboard, though.
<jacob> odd. maybe there's a kernel module that needs to be loaded?
<canthus13> Same kernel. I swapped motherboards... that may have something to do with it.  I did have to track down the ethernet interface before I could get it online..
<canthus13> I'm not too worried about temps, it's a file server for my home network... I'd just like to make sure I didn't screw up the proc installation.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Herro.
<Cheri703> holla
<Cheri703> and yes, holla, not hola ;)
<BiosElement> Hey Cheri703
<BiosElement> You missed the political rants ;)
<Cheri703> yo
<Unit193> Be glad ;)
<Cheri703> I was out and about
<BiosElement> haha nah, they were good rants
<Cheri703> I had my columbus trip and then stopped at someone's house to set up a wireless router
<Cheri703> anything of note?
 * canthus13 is still wary about that painless motherboard swap....
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Cheri703: My motherboard arrived amazingly fast. Shipped last night at 8pm. showed up at my door today at 1:30.  The swap worked perfectly, just had to point to the correct ethernet port in /etc/network/interfaces.
 * canthus13 is waiting for something to break now.
<Cheri703> very nice
<Cheri703> and yeah, I would be too
<Cheri703> after all of the hassle with husband's computer
<Cheri703> and that is one MAJOR reason I'm in love with ubuntu :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. It's a really slick motherboard for the price, too.
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500256324
<Cheri703> looks nice
<canthus13> Yup. Crazy fast boot too.  3-4 seconds from power on to GRUB.
<Cheri703> very sweet
<Cheri703> I'm looking forward to the time (at some point in the very distant future, like when we have flying cars) that I can upgrade/replace my desktop
<canthus13> Cheri703: this was just a cheap emergency fix for my media server.
<Cheri703> that works :)
<Cheri703> I could do with some new parts :/
<Cheri703> the fan is making a noise
<Cheri703> going to blow it out soon
<canthus13> My fans all make noise. that's how I know my servers are working.
<Cheri703> well, this is a new noise
<canthus13> My wife's video card periodically makes strange noises...
<Unit193PPC> I have a fan sitting on top of my router...
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Cheri703> and does Unit193PPC mean you got that one computer working?
<Unit193PPC> PPC = pocket pc and no:(
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> :(
<Unit193> Can't detect my HD
 * canthus13 can't detect Unit193's HD either.
<canthus13> Speaking of which.. My dad pulled a 500gb drive from his DVR... couldn't get windows to acknowledge it's presence.
<Unit193> Maybe it can't find it because it's so small :)
<canthus13> Turned out that There were 4 Linux raid partitions of varying sizes on the drive, plus 64mb of padding that cfdisk couldn't make anything of.  Weird.
<Unit193PPC> Ubuntu doesn't do well on old/slow h/w...
<canthus13> Unit193PPC: try debian.
<canthus13> Unit193PPC: ...or Knoppix.
<Unit193> Knoppix on old h/w?
 * Unit193 is going to try Debian on the Mac
<canthus13> Then again.. dunno if Knoppix works with PPC.
 * Unit193 has two old 500mhz comps one with 512ram other with 128ram
<canthus13> the 512 should be fine with Lubuntu.
<Unit193> Then a 350 mac to top it off///
<canthus13> the 128 might be.
<Unit193> 512 does mostly ok.... as long as you don't open a web browser
<canthus13> but debian in cli/framebuffer should work fine on the 128.
 * canthus13 ran his webserver on a 500mhz P3 with 128mb of ram for a while.
<Unit193> canthus13: I'm looking for a GUI for all the comps
<canthus13> Unit193: Try DSL or Tinycore on them.
<Unit193> I'm sticking with Lubuntu on the one and going to try Puppy on the other
<Unit193> Was thinking of trying fubuntu on one of them...
<canthus13> Go for it. :)
<Unit193> fluxbox is just a blackbox clone... so it looks like bblean (put that on a comp so I didn't have to reinstall)
<Unit193> You just gotta love XP....</sarcasm> grrrrrrr
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning!
<canthus13> blargh.
<BiosElement> Hmm, poor www.mastercard.com . It's a shame their site is crawling, I wonder why that might be. >.<
<canthus13> Windows, maybe?
<canthus13> Or DDOS?
<BiosElement> Operation Payback is back in action specially in response to wikileaks
<BiosElement> Funny thing is they're actually impacting MasterCard's ability to process transactions, even though MasterCard claims otherwise hheh
<BiosElement> Not sure why they're madder at MasterCard though seeing as Visa is strongarming it's business partners not to help wikileaks either.
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> Oh, and the Swiss .ch register said there was quote "No reason why we should do 'anything' in regards to the wikileaks domain and services."
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Oh yeah, and more info leaked out about the US's involvement in the Sweden Police's illegal raid of the Pirate Bay folks.
<canthus13> Hmm.. that should help their appeals.. (Or have they run out yet?)
<BiosElement> Basically, if Sweden didn't do something, they were going to be tossed on the trading blacklist and some crap >.<
<BiosElement> Nah, they haven't even gotten close to out yet, there's like 2 more phases
<BiosElement> Funny thing is one of the leaked cables has the Minister of Justice basically saying she doesn't give a damn if her gov. is corrupt
<BiosElement> Now I gotta get the council to print me off a "Ubuntu-Oh LoCo News Guru" badge >.>
<BiosElement> Og I see why they hit mastercard
<BiosElement> Mastercard made the mistake of saying it was their decision alone to kill wikileaks donations >.<
<_bbb_> http://i55.tinypic.com/2rfzcrq.jpg
<BiosElement> lol
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> brb
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-09
<dmcglone> I'm back. Gnome is pissing me off
<dmcglone> I've entered my e-mail address and password like 30 times now and ubuntu one will not work
<dmcglone> I've rebooted at least 3 times and also logged out about 10 times
<dmcglone> all I originally wanted to do was change my ubuntu one password so I don't have to enter my password when I login
<dmcglone> anyone here record their desktop?
<dmcglone> never mind I found screen cast
<deejoe> dmcglone: I <3 recordmydesktop
<thafreak> I <3 pida
<thafreak> when you fire up pida (it's a minimalistic IDE), it says "Pida is starting, and it loves you"
<thafreak> More software needs to tell me it loves me
<dmcglone> deejoe: thats what It is. Now I need to figure out how to encode the file from .ogv to something youtube reconizes
<dmcglone> it will play in totem, but not youtube
<scooter2> Hello! Anyone have perl knowledge?
<scooter2> Nevermind. Figured it out.
<deejoe> that was easy
<deejoe> dmcglone: yeah, I jfgi to find some recipe at some point, but I'll be dipped in carmel if I remember where I put it
<dmcglone> I think I found something
<dmcglone> mencoder -idx input.ogv -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o output.avi
<deejoe> looks reasonable
<dmcglone> it seems to be working
<deejoe> trying it first on something short, I hope :)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> :-/
<deejoe> ohgnoes
<dmcglone> it's done
<dmcglone> wow that was fast
<deejoe> and the verdict is?
<dmcglone> 13 minute video I belive
<dmcglone> let me look
<dmcglone> hang on, have to install software for avi
<dmcglone> bingo! it works great
<dmcglone> now I'll show you the video I made
<dmcglone> let me upload to youtube
<canthus13> Whee. I just hauled home another old computer...
<dmcglone> what you gonna use it for/
<dmcglone> ?
<canthus13> Parts, most likely.
<dmcglone> I just pitched 2 olds ones
<canthus13> There's no memory, no drives in it.
<dmcglone> video is uploading at the moment
<canthus13> it's an Athlon 1700+
<dmcglone> nice, is the processor still there?
<canthus13> Yup.
<dmcglone> thats worth putting together
 * canthus13 will throw some ram in it and see what happens.. Should be able to boot a live CD.
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> yo Unit193PPC!
<dmcglone> well hello Cheri703, just noticed you are here now
<dmcglone> Ok everyone, here's a video of my fight with Ubuntu One
<dmcglone> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEA5EX73mKg
<dmcglone> I think I just found my calling! I think I'll start making Ubuntu video tutorials
<canthus13> so.. Ubuntu One is broken. what's new?
<dmcglone> it has been working for a while now, and I decided to change my password like Cheri703 suggested last week so I wouldn't have to enter it after I logged in, so I went with a blank password as was suggested and now I can't connect at all
<dmcglone> I'm referring to the stupid gnome keyring
<canthus13> ah. I use dropbox. it works just fine for me.
<dmcglone> it's idiotic to have to log in once to start gnome then once for other stuff
<dmcglone> dropbox doesn't support contact sync :-/
<dmcglone> I used dropbox for a couple days
<canthus13> Ah. Contact sync doesn't matter to me. I just need someplace to stash files that I need everywhere.
<dmcglone> my contacts are my most important thing
<dmcglone> I hate to lost my contacts on my phone
<dmcglone> loss that is
<dmcglone> lose I mean
<dmcglone> dang
<canthus13> Heh.
<deejoe> I now what you mean
<deejoe> no
<deejoe> know, I mean
<deejoe> dang
<deejoe> ;-)
<dmcglone> I drop my phone a lot, so I always sync my contacts via bluetooth incase my phone breaks
<dmcglone> lol deejoe
<dmcglone> I also get reminders of my family's birthdays so I don't look like the birthday grinch
<dmcglone> anybody here like to sing karaoke?
<canthus13> Ew.
<dmcglone> ok  well know anyone that does?
<canthus13> Uh... no.
<canthus13> Well, my wife sometimes... if she's been drinking.
<dmcglone> because I make karaoke disks on my computer. I think I'll make that my first Ubuntu/linux tutorial
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> we sing karaoke here a lot
<dmcglone> my kids love karaoke
<thafreak> ugh, dealing with group project members makes me want a christmas ale...
<thafreak> but last night I had some and fell asleep at the keyboard
<dmcglone> you drank too much dang man! ;-)
<dmcglone> is it a Habitual process to leave and enter a room?
<dmcglone> oh I guess you all got join/part off
<Unit193> dmcglone: You have to say that when he is here.... ;)
<dmcglone> think I wouldn't?
<thafreak> you can turn join/part off?
<dmcglone> in some IRC clients you can
<dmcglone> I just close my eyes.
<thafreak> but sometimes, those are the only messages in here :)
<dmcglone> true, we can be a bit on the quiet side
<Unit193> I love it when people have IRC seizures....
<dmcglone> hows that go?
<Unit193> when they go in and out a ton (quickly is better)
<dmcglone> wouldn't they get kicked if they did that?
<Unit193> I guess not....
<dmcglone> I guess that was the AOL days... LOL
<Unit193> dmcglone: Do you go to all the U-Hour?
<dmcglone> no Unit193 It's hard for me to make it and I'm not too fond of the location
<Unit193PPC> panera?
<dmcglone> yeah, but it's on OSU campus. too hard to access
<thafreak> What if we had *NINJAS*?
<dmcglone> I'd be kickin someones but thats what! ;-)
<Unit193PPC> then we wouldn't know it
<canthus13> Mmm... ninjas. yum.
<dmcglone> my spelling is crappy tonight
<dmcglone> Unit193 why the name change so often?
<Unit193PPC> PPC?
<Unit193PPC> PPC = pocket pc
<dmcglone> Ah I see
<BiosElement> LOL
<BiosElement> EU Cell carriers want to force google to pay them to serve data
<BiosElement> In other news, I will soon be asking my electric company to compensate me for the use of my extension cables.
<dmcglone> huh?
<dmcglone> how is that possible?
<BiosElement> http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/12/european-carriers-hope-to-extract-wireless-fees-from-apple-google.ars
<dmcglone> Ok that threw me for a loop. I have no clue how your gonna accomplish that
<BiosElement> I have no idea either. :)
<BiosElement> But if EU carriers can do it, I'm sure I can figure something out ;)
<dmcglone> gotcha
<dmcglone> I guess I'll make the cable companies compensate me for the channels I don't watch
<BiosElement> Be sure to charge them for the electric your TV uses too
<BiosElement> I mean it's only fair ;)
<dmcglone> yup
<BiosElement> Funny thing is ISP's make plunty of money, cell companies even more
<dmcglone> and I'm gonna charge the electric company for each receptacle I have in my house that enables them to provide me service and still charge me
<BiosElement> Good idea!
<BiosElement> You should probably see about charging them for the time it takes you to watch TV too, since they're wasting your otherwise productive time >.>
<dmcglone> I'll even charge them for the bulbs and lamps and ceiling fixtures
<BiosElement> I swear these idiots make the MPAA/RIAA look san...less insane anyway
<dmcglone> haha
<BiosElement> Yeah, I have no sympathy for record companies, but negative sympathy for Cell providers >.>
<dmcglone> I'm gonna charge the plumbing company for each gallon of perfectly good water my toliet wastes when flushing
<BiosElement> lol
<BiosElement> Make them buy you a new toilet
<dmcglone> yeah an energy efficient toliet
<dmcglone> LMAO
<BiosElement> BTW am I the only one who fails to see why the KKK is allowed to use paypal/visa/mastercard but wikileaks is not? >.<
<BiosElement> I still find that amazing
<dmcglone> because PayPal doesn't discriminate....haha
<BiosElement> BTW paypal exec was dumb enough to go talk to the news
<BiosElement> He said "State Dept. contacted us, said it was illegal. so we took it down."
<BiosElement> Since when is the State Dept. a courtroom?
<dmcglone> when was having money illegal?
<BiosElement> Apparently always heh
<dmcglone> and doesn't paypal operate in other countries?
<canthus13> paypal is based in the US.
<BiosElement> They're worldwide, based in the US
<BiosElement> They're also a joke of a company so it doesn't suprise me
<dmcglone> do they serve other countries?
<thafreak> i *HATE* .Net and visual studio...
<BiosElement> Yes
<canthus13> they're still based in the US, therefore subject to US jurisdiction.
<BiosElement> Only useful thing about paypal actually
<thafreak> I think it's making people *dumber*
<dmcglone> thafreak: we hate M$
<thafreak> yes, but especially visual studio
<BiosElement> canthus13, If they were a responsible company they'd require a court order. It'd take all of an hour IF they actually could get a judge to sign off on it
<dmcglone> hell Microsoft never could get C and C++ right anyway
<thafreak> I meet more "programmers" who think they can handle anything, and end up not actually knowing how to do anything that there isn't a button in visual studio for
<BiosElement> lol
<BiosElement> thafreak, True.
<thafreak> but they insist on using it
<dmcglone> they don't insist, they twist your arm and FORCE you to use it
<thafreak> the ammount of time *I've* spent helping them figure out how to use their precious IDE, they could have learned python
<BiosElement> On that topic, google's just as bad >.>
<dmcglone> I hope your getting paid
<thafreak> nope for a friggin class
<BiosElement> I tried to patch a bug in a f/oss android app, spent 3 hours and still couldn't get it working
<thafreak> my LAST class
<dmcglone> BiosElement: do you use google?
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Sure, all the time.
<thafreak> I haven't seen a google tool make people dumber though
<dmcglone> I was wondering if you had a beef with them after that last statement
<thafreak> lazy maybe, but not dumber
<dmcglone> what tools we referring to here?
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Nah, just annoyed with their android dev system a bit
<BiosElement> dmcglone, eclipse and their confusing as hell docs
<thafreak> but atleast their IDE doesn't give you the illusion you're better than you are :)
<dmcglone> Oh. I gotta say I don't use any google tools
<thafreak> you have to *WORK* to be good with it :)
<BiosElement> ahaha
<thafreak> not click click, look I'm a programmer...
<dmcglone> click click look /me is a programmer
<dmcglone> darn!
<dmcglone> why doesn't that work in the middle of a sentence
<thafreak> haha, actually, try ubuntu "quickly" some time...almost click clic, look i'm a programmer :)
<canthus13> I know what I'm gonna do with that machine. I'm gonna throw Damn Vulnerable Linux on it.
<dmcglone> stupid IRC programmers had to make my life complicated
<dmcglone> ;-)
<canthus13> Then I'm gonna beat up on it.
<thafreak> canthus13: what machine?
<canthus13> ...but I need a mouse first.
<canthus13> thafreak: An old XP 1700+ with no hard drive.
<dmcglone> canthus13: call billy the exterminator he'll get you a mouse
<dmcglone> ;-)
<thafreak> haha, I have some of those :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> XP 1700 ish's not mice
<canthus13> thafreak: I rescued it from being tossed out.
 * canthus13 needs to go burn a copy of DVL to a DVD and boot it up.
<thafreak> I think I might toss mine out
 * dmcglone has already tossed 2 out
<thafreak> I think the ata controller is bad on the mb... :/
<canthus13> thafreak: toss the motherboard, strip it for parts.
<thafreak> ha! What am I going to do with an XP 1800+ cpu? No one makes MB's for it anymore!
<thafreak> And the ram is ECC...which most older boards didn't take
<canthus13> thafreak: I keeps the stuff around for repairs.
<thafreak> maybe...I need to reduce the number of machines running 24/7 in my basement
<dmcglone> you should still be able to find a board for the 1800
<thafreak> actually, I may have 2 :)
<canthus13> thafreak: nforce2 motherboards should work just fine for that processor.
<thafreak> have 2 other machines that won't power on, but ps tests good...
 * canthus13 has 2 of 'em right now... a 1700+ and a 2000+
<dmcglone> I'm pretty sure the bus's on a newer mother board could handle the 1800
<thafreak> I may have a duron 1100 too :) beat that
<canthus13> the bus, maybe.. but not the socket.
 * canthus13 has a Duron 600 around somewhere.
<thafreak> damn
<canthus13> And a P3 500 Slot 1
<thafreak> P2 450 slot 1
<canthus13> Nice. :)
<thafreak> or 350 maybe
<dmcglone> shouldn't the sockets all be the same anyhow?
<canthus13> no
<dmcglone> from one manufacturer to another?
<thafreak> socket 7 for the duron and xp's yeah
<canthus13> Socket 7 procs won't fit in AM2/AM2+/AM3 sockets...
<dmcglone> them are AMD
<BiosElement> I should be paid just to start discussion in here
<dmcglone> but Socket 7's are long gone anyhow aren't they?
<canthus13> newer processors typically add more pins, so won't run on motherboards that don't support the pinouts.
<dmcglone> right, but isn't the 1800 pretty fairly new
<canthus13> dmcglone: No. it's a Socket 7 proc.
<dmcglone> ah ok
<canthus13> AMD XP 1800+
<dmcglone> that explains it
<thafreak> even the newer barton based 2500 and 2800 were still socket 7 I think
<canthus13> What was funny is that the Slot 1 and Slot A processor slots were identical, just reversed from each other.
<dmcglone> I should charge the DSL company for keeping them in business by keeping their bits and bytes moving
<thafreak> I've got atlest 2 of those too :)
<dmcglone> canthus13: thats how they screw ya
<dmcglone> they flip out on you and it cost money
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nah. Slot A was AMD, slot 1 was Intel.
<dmcglone> but interchangeable nontheless
<canthus13> nope.
<dmcglone> if they were the same
<dmcglone> the sockets that is
<canthus13> the pinouts were different. they just used the same physical slot component, just oriented differently.
<dmcglone> but if they matched up the pinouts and fixed the orientation they would be interchangeable right?
<canthus13> Nah.  the Athlon and Pentium II/IIIs used completely different pinouts and pin functions.
<canthus13> you couldn't match the pinouts.
 * dmcglone is gonna charge my wife for being her husband
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> Ok I'm gonna move to the bedroom. I'll be  back
<dmcglone> back
<Unit193PPC> welcome back dmcglone
<dmcglone> There was just a story about Assange on the news
<dmcglone> I didn't catch it all though
<dmcglone> brb
<thafreak> hate it when the batteries go out on the wireless keyboard mid typing
<thafreak> I keep thinking my text editor is misbehaving
<dmcglone> +1 thafreak
<dmcglone> I always blame it on the OS freezing
<dmcglone> which reminds me, my desktop running 10.10 has been locking up a lot
<dmcglone> twice today
<dmcglone> I suspect it has something to do with network config
<dmcglone> Network Manager actually
<dmcglone> and i just noticed a second ago, that my shares aren't showing on my laptop. I bet anything the desktop has frozen
<dmcglone> sure enough:
<dmcglone> david@lappy:~$ sudo mount www
<dmcglone> [sudo] password for david:
<dmcglone> mount: No route to host
<thafreak> what kind of shares? Just curious...
<thafreak> you sharing linux to linux? Or mixed OS env?
<dmcglone> my Documents is fat32 and my www is ext3
<dmcglone> it's linux 2 linux, but windows is able to share the Documents too
<dmcglone> but I never boot to windows
<thafreak> but are you sharing them with nfs, cifs, something else?
<dmcglone> cifs
<dmcglone> I'm using samba actually
<thafreak> ah ok...you using the built in stuff that is part of the gui, or did you manually configure samba?
<dmcglone> I manually set up the shares
<dmcglone> I just went down there and my hunch was correct, the desktop was locked up
<dmcglone> had to do a hard reset
 * thafreak is always thinking about re-organizing his file shares
<dmcglone> how do you do it?
<thafreak> currently have a mix of glusterfs shares and nfs
<thafreak> it's a mess
<thafreak> 3 diff machines
<thafreak> 2 are part of a gluster storage cluster...the third actually has a VM doing nfs sharing...lol
<dmcglone> I keep my Documents folder on my 2nd hard drive and I delete the one that is installed with Ubuntu and I symlink to the one on the other drive
<thafreak> I don't really use the folders that get pre-created...I don't create many "documents" either though...
<dmcglone> then I save all my stuff in there and it's always accessible
<dmcglone> I don't create many docs either, but I save all my stuff there
<thafreak> i do something similar, but I use unison, and sync all my machines to a central location (that's actually offsite too)
<dmcglone> My mom lives here with me and she has 2 winblows machines so I make sure my stuff is accessible on hers just in case
<thafreak> but I have stuff I don't sync, that's really just used on individual machines...i dunno, I'm kind of a data slob...very unorganized
<thafreak> ah, that's always important!
<dmcglone> yup
<dmcglone> and we have 2 printers both of them networked so we will always be able to print
<dmcglone> I'm usually out of ink, so I just print to her printer.. LOL
<thafreak> get a laser man
<dmcglone> wish I could afford one
<thafreak> I don't print much, but I bought one like almost 3 years ago, and I still haven't replaced the toner that came with it
<dmcglone> wow
<thafreak> afford one? The cost less than replacement ink
<thafreak> brother lasers, even networked ones are pretty cheap
<dmcglone> toner isn't cheap is it?
<Unit193PPC> how long does the ink last?
<dmcglone> for me?
<thafreak> I think you can get an all in one with copying , network scanning, etc for around $250...probably under $200 now
<Unit193PPC> we pprint a ton...
<thafreak> dunno, never had to buy toner :)
<dmcglone> it last me a while. the reason I'm usually out is because I'm a cheapskate.. LOL
<thafreak> I think it's in the 10's of thousands of pages before you have to replace any toner
<dmcglone> I believe it
<thafreak> if you print alot, toner is cheaper per page
<thafreak> well if you don't mind printing in grey scale
<dmcglone> my friend owns a plumbing company and they have one, but trust me the toner isn't cheap
<thafreak> oh I'm sure it isn't, but you get like 50K pages compared to a few hundred on an ink cartride
<thafreak> and ink is RIDICULOUS expensive
<dmcglone> thats true
<dmcglone> actually the ink for my HP 6500 is pretty darn cheap
<thafreak> sure you only pay $20-$40 to replace ink, and maybe toner is like $100, but it will also last you like a year or two
<Unit193PPC> we get it for $8
<thafreak> per color? :)
<thafreak> my cannon was cheap like that, but it was per color...so it was still like $24
<Unit193PPC> crtrge
<thafreak> well that's not too bad
<Unit193PPC> refill
<dmcglone> where at Unit193PPC
<thafreak> I just know i *hate* printers, but especially inkjets...they never seem to work when I want them to
<Unit193PPC> crtrge world
<dmcglone> thafreak: my printer also uses 3 seperate ones for color
<dmcglone> snack time :-)
<Cheri703> I hate my hp printer
<Cheri703> I want to get a laser, ideally a color laser, but $$$
<Unit193PPC> Cheri703 do you get refills?
<thafreak> color laser? why?
<Cheri703> for the hp? I get reman'd cartridges
<Cheri703> because I want color prints that are better quality than inkjet
<thafreak> they're a waste...cost too much, take forever to print...blah...it's not like they print good pictures or anything
<Cheri703> not for photos
<Cheri703> for other things
<thafreak> what's wrong with grey scale :)
<Cheri703> and it depends on what color laser's you're using, some are REALLY good quality
<Cheri703> if I'm printing brochures/business cards/flyers/whatever for my fledgling business, I'd rather print them at home than take them somewhere to be printed. I KNOW how much they're paying for prints, and paying 10+ times that is not so happy for me
<thafreak> bah, brocures...
<thafreak> :_
<thafreak> :)
 * Cheri703 definitely appreciates a good monochrome, but other people like shiny colors
<thafreak> I hate brocures...they just end up in the trash after I get the company's URL from them...
 * Cheri703 does black and white film photography
<thafreak> if the company has no url, they go in the trash for good measure...
<Cheri703> a lot of my target market is old people >.<
<dmcglone> why Cheri703?
<Cheri703> why what?
<dmcglone> do you target older aged people
<Cheri703> because they don't know how to use their computers
<Cheri703> and for some reason little old people LOVE me
<dmcglone> ok I see
<Cheri703> not really sure why, but since I was younger, they think I'm wonderful when I help explain things to them. might as well make use of it :)
<dmcglone> I thought you were speaking of your black and white film photography
<thafreak> I throw old people in the trash too...no URL
<Cheri703> no, that's a hobby
<thafreak> ok, that was horrible
<dmcglone> I thought I was missing some connection between that and old folks
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> I have everything I need to set up a darkroom except for a space and chemicals
<Cheri703> :(
 * Cheri703 wants to have a darkroom
<Unit193PPC> thafreak but a bit funny
<dmcglone> Cheri703: turn out the lights
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Cheri703> not quite
<dmcglone> so what my cousin did, paint the windows black
<dmcglone> do
<Cheri703> rental house with a total of 5 rooms, counting the bathroom, probalby not :)
<Cheri703> *probably
<dmcglone> my last statement lacked the sarcasm I intended
<canthus13> Whee. brasero won't install in Knoppix.  K3b will, though.
<dmcglone> my cousin is "weird" to put it nicely
<dmcglone> brasero sucks anyway
<dmcglone> I don't know how many CD-R's I've lost with brasero
<thafreak> haha, I haven't had any problems with brasero
<canthus13> I don't mind it for most stuff.   Problem I'm having is that all burns fail on this machine.. Not sure if it's the drive or something with my install.
<thafreak> course I use wodim almost as frequently
<BiosElement> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101207/00504912153/associated-press-chairman-signs-up-righthaven-begins-suing-bloggers.shtml
<BiosElement> Associated Press is a joke, but we already know that. >.>
 * canthus13 is booting knoppix off of his mp3 player so he can test it.. unfortunately, knoppix doesn't come stuck with a CD burning program, and attempting to install brasero ends in unmet dependencies.
<thafreak> uh oh...burns failing are usualy a bad drive....course for me, it was abad sata controller I think
<canthus13> Wasn't AP the one that was going after people for quotes as short as 3 words?
<dmcglone> sounds like the problem I have with my laptop
<canthus13> I need to figure it out quick. warranty on this laptop runs out in a couple of weeks.
<dmcglone> canthus13: can you burn with k3b?
<dmcglone> and hopefully your not using Memorex CD's
<dmcglone> haha check this out: http://www.amazon.com/Continuos-printers-cartridge-pigment-Officejet/dp/B0033ZVPJY
<dmcglone> looks like a blood bank
<Cheri703> I would think that'd run into the expiration date issue that hp ink has
<canthus13> Bah. It appears to be the drive.
<canthus13> Well, time to reboot.
<dmcglone> how can you tell?
<Cheri703> I'm annoyed. I can't find a dang xp driver for this wireless card :(
<Unit193> What card?
<dmcglone> whats the model # on the card?
<Cheri703> broadcom bcm 94312hmg
<dmcglone> http://www.user-guides.co.uk/download/download/downloaddriver/download-driver-broadcom-94312hmg-xp.html
<Cheri703> that has a crapload of unrelated links
<thafreak> you trust those sites?
<Cheri703> I'm #19 in dell chat queue...
<thafreak> broadcom's site doesn't have a download?
<Cheri703> I couldn't even find wireless support on there
<Cheri703> woo 15 >.<
<thafreak> oh, it's a dell? dell doesn't have an appropriate download?
<Cheri703> they only have vista and win7
<thafreak> lame
<Cheri703> the laptop in question never actually shipped with xp :/
<Cheri703> so I'm going to ask their support person if they have a driver hidden away under a different model
<dmcglone> dang, I thought I seen the driver
<dmcglone> ah that wasn't a link
<dmcglone> my bad
<Cheri703> np
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://www.cisco.com/web/partners/pr46/pr147/broadcom_bcm94312hm.html
<BiosElement> Yay for zdnet being anti-linux troll  central
<BiosElement> Apparently Mark not being CEO and Matt starting another company means linux is dead
<Cheri703> yeah, Unit193 I saw that, but no actual driver links that I could find  :/
<BiosElement> Who knew two people were so key to the linux world ;)
<Unit193> I'm as bad as dmcglone :(
<dmcglone> well thanks
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> ;)
<Cheri703> np
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I appreciate your efforts!
<Cheri703> number 4 in dell queue
<dmcglone> Cheri703: can you see if there are any other numbers on the card
<Cheri703> did you know that the word queue is the only word in the english language (that's more than 1 letter long) that is pronounced the same with the full word, without the last two letters, or with only the first letter
<Cheri703> also bookkeeper is the only word with 3 consecutive double letters :)
<canthus13> hmm... bob has a DVD burner.  Now i just need to figure out how to burn a DVD iso from the command line./
<Cheri703> I already closed it back up
<Cheri703> that's the model number though
<dmcglone> sometimes there are other numbers you can google that will give you clues to drivers that will work with that card
<thafreak> canthus13: try wodim
<dmcglone> or it might just use a 57xx series driver
<Unit193> Like a service tag
<Cheri703> service tag takes me to the win7/vista
<Cheri703> I'm in dell support chat now, so we'll see
<dmcglone> backwards compatibility my ass.. LOL
<dmcglone> the only thing Gates was thinking of when he said that was his partner! haha
 * canthus13 isn't gonna even bother with getting dell to replace the drive. they're not gonna ship him a drive and he's not gonna be without his laptop for two plus weeks.
<canthus13> 40 bucks for a new one.
<dmcglone> is it a laptop?
<canthus13> Yep.
<dmcglone> where did you find the drive?
<canthus13> Oh. my dad is selling an XPS gaming laptop (3 years old) for 800 bucks.. Nice system.
<canthus13> dmcglone: 38 and change with free shipping seems to be the going rate for them on ebay.
<dmcglone> internal?
<canthus13> yup.
<dmcglone> cool just found mine for 41 bucks
<Cheri703> "Cheri, we would not be able to get the drivers for Window XP as they are not available on the Dell site, How ever you can contact our Dell solution station at 1-888-236-3355 which is a paid support and they would be able to help you with the drivers for the computer."
<dmcglone> I thought I was gonna have to get it from the manufacturer
<Cheri703> RAWR!
<Cheri703> wow I hate dell even more right now
<dmcglone> is this for your laptop Cheri703?
<Cheri703> boss' son's laptop that I'm setting up for a coworker
<Cheri703> it's stupid
<dmcglone> <coughs>
<canthus13> install linux, tell them it's windows 9.
<dmcglone> <coughs>told ya so</cough>
<dmcglone> <cough>Dell sucks, HP RULES,<cough>
<Cheri703> have to have ie 6 or 7
<canthus13> HP blows.
<Cheri703> for xerox software
<Cheri703> it's ridiculous
<canthus13> HP support is waaaay worse than Dell.
<Cheri703> I have suggested toshibas many times, but boss' husband: "I only buy american!"  ...he's an idiot
<dmcglone> who needs support, come on people we are freakin computer geeks here!!
<canthus13> I had a 'supervisor' tell me 'Tough. you're not getting your laptop fixed.' when trying to get a defective motherboard replaced.
<Cheri703> :(
<canthus13> dmcglone: I'm not paying 200 bucks for a new motherboard because the original one failed due to poor manufacturing processes.
<dmcglone> was it under warranty?
<canthus13> Oh.. and said supervisor hung up on me when I asked for his supervisor.
<canthus13> dmcglone: It was under an extended warranty because of the faulty motherboard and a class action suit.
<dmcglone> thats not HP thats commerce in the US of A LMAO
<Cheri703> canthus13: that's one thing I don't tolerate from call center folks, hanging up on me when I ask for escalation. I've worked in call centers, I know how it works, that is NEVER ok...
<canthus13> HP basically took the 200 million that nvidia gave them to repair or replace the motherboards and ran with it.
<dmcglone> then they were required to fix it no matter what he said
<canthus13> Cheri703: The front line grunt was very polite and nice, escalated just like he was supposed to.
<dmcglone> wait, now why would nvidia give HP 200 million to fix HP's problem?
<Cheri703> I'm ...firm with customer support people on the phone...AT&T tried to not honor multiple rebate/offers that were supposed to apply when I signed up for internet in columbus, I spent an hour on the phone with them, showing them their own offer fine print, finally got them to honor all of them because nowhere did it say you couldn't combine
<canthus13> dmcglone: It turned out to be faulty solder on some of the nforce chipsets.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I tend to do bare minimum for people who think they need to be 'firm' with me because I'm customer support.
<dmcglone> sounds like nvidia's fault ;-)
<Cheri703> well, I'm talking about the ones who are trying to avoid giving me something I'm due. if they're helping me with a problem, then I'm good with them
<canthus13> dmcglone: And nvidia owned up to it, covered the costs to repair the problems.  HP did as much as possible to avoid repairing machines.
<Cheri703> it's when they say "oh, I'm going to charge you $200 more for something because I don't think it should apply" when their info clearly states that it should, that's when I'm firm
<canthus13> Cheri703: I save the extra charges for people who are being jerks. :) (Like the $5 charge for adding on services..)
<canthus13> but I also don't deal with the billing/sales side of things much. I do tech support.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I don't start out pissed, but I get there if they're not doing their job. and unlike many people, I understand where that line might be...I've been told to jump off a building and various other less fun things when I was in a call center
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm the same way...
<Unit193> It's close... ;) http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1626659&si=516477144edda594fa924b2b15b6b64f
<dmcglone> I just bitch em out just because then hang up the phone
<dmcglone> just kiddin
<canthus13> the other ones that really bug me are the 'techs' that call in. I had some idiot demanding I turn of DHCP because his static IP wasn't working. :P
<canthus13> dmcglone: We can see your caller ID. even if you block it.  (ANI is nice...)
<Cheri703> nice canthus13
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm looking :)
<dmcglone> you can't see my caller id
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I call from someone elses house
<dmcglone> haha
<canthus13> dmcglone: Oh? Wanna bet? ANI ignores the little flag that says 'don't look at me!'
<canthus13> Meh.
<dmcglone> hah
<canthus13> The neat thing aboug CID is that it sends all the data all the time.  there's just a little flag that tells whether or not to show the information.
<Unit193> canthus13: Not in my tests....
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> Ok well it's time for me to turn in.
<dmcglone> y'all know my drill by now
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> anyway, g'night guys I'm outta here
<canthus13> Also, the FCC requires that all CID info be transmitted to 800 numbers, regardless of whether or not it's blocked.
<Cheri703> wow I hate dell
<Cheri703> I found it (I think) on their site -_-
<Cheri703> in a different place, but still
 * Cheri703 hearts zareason
<Unit193> They have high prices....
<canthus13> Ooo.. trapcall. :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: some stuff, but overall it's good.
<canthus13> bah. Bob's DVD burner isn't connected. :(
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you ever get my PM?
<Cheri703> yeah, I saw it when I got up, is friday no good for you then?
<Unit193> This?
<Cheri703> yeah, that's when we'd originally discussed
<Cheri703> tuesday and thursday next week are out for me
<Cheri703> monday might work
<Unit193> As long as you can stand my sister, friday will work
<Cheri703> ok?
<Unit193> Then that is good?
<Unit193> canthus13: you going to use trapcall?
<Cheri703> rawr at dell and their drivers
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't need it, really.  But it's nice to know it's there.
 * canthus13 has ANI at work.
<Cheri703> can you guys look at these two links and see if there is any difference other than supported operating system? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R214945&SystemID=inspiron1546&servicetag=B6P4ZJ1&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=16118&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=0&libid=5&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=304534  http://support.us.dell.com/support
<Cheri703> /downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R205222&formatcnt=0&libid=0&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=289030
<Cheri703> bah, hang on
<Cheri703> http://support.us.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R205222&formatcnt=0&libid=0&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=289030
<Cheri703> and
<Cheri703> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R214945&SystemID=inspiron1546&servicetag=B6P4ZJ1&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=16118&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=0&libid=5&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=304534
<Cheri703> when I try to install the xp one, it says "no supported hardware"
<Cheri703> >.<
<Cheri703> aha!
<Cheri703> might have it
<Cheri703> we'll see
<Cheri703> ha! I beat dell!
<canthus13> It's a broadcom 4312 chipset for both.
<canthus13> actually, seems to be the same dell model, too... 1397.
 * canthus13 has that chipset in his laptop.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I went in and manually pointed device manager at the driver files (vs using their installer) and it's working now
<Cheri703> :D
<canthus13> hmm...
<Unit193> Just went outside and did the run/stop and slide  :D
 * canthus13 is attempting to write the DVD via command line on a machine in his basement.  Looks good so far. :)
 * canthus13 just can't forget to remove the ISO from the machine when he's done.  that machine only has a 6gb hard drive...
<thafreak> 6gb hard drive...but has a dvd burner? :)
<canthus13> thafreak: Yeah.
<thafreak> only canthus13
<thafreak> :-P
<canthus13> thafreak: I just threw the drive in there so my kid can play with it.  He's running a sauerbraten server.
<thafreak> a who what now?
<canthus13> thafreak: sauerbraten. It's an FPS... All linux.
<canthus13> well, there may be a version for windows out there, but it's primarily linux.
<canthus13> It has this neat little cooperative mode where you can actively edit the map as you play.
<thafreak> yeah google beat you to the answer ;)
<thafreak> interesting
<thafreak> I like me some FPS
<canthus13> now, I'm gonna toss the DVL DVD in that 1700+ (That has no hard drive. :) and see what I can do to it.
<thafreak> hax0r into it man
<canthus13> That's what DVL is for. :)
<canthus13> It's like having windows with a bash prompt.
<thafreak> haha, I know, you sent me the link a while back
<thafreak> I was trying to sound leet....er, 1337
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> /[^02-9][^124-9]{2}[0-689]/
<Cheri703> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/miscellaneous/6972/
 * Cheri703 wants a few of the "geek" patches
<Cheri703> they have a geek work shirt, but it's a men's shirt, I want to make my own
<thafreak> night folks...
<Cheri703> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/golfshirts/6616/
<Cheri703> night thafreak
 * Cheri703 thought of the patches with the 1337 reference
<Unit193> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/xkcd/dabb/
<Cheri703> yeah, I was checking that one out as well :)
<Unit193> ^ C-Mas list :)
<Unit193> The place that had my SSH server had lost internet (I fixed it tonight)
<Cheri703> ah, that'll do it
<Unit193> And I was combining wordlists too (VNC to dual core) lost it :(
<BiosElement> Awesome...
<BiosElement> was reading an article about Wikileaks and a town that wants to declare the dude who leaked some of the stuff a hero...
<BiosElement> I'm reading it and finding it ironic how unbalanced it is...as I'm thinking this I scroll up and oh hey look "Fox News, Fair & Balanced"... >.>
<canthus13> bah.  Titan had to be upgraded as he suddenly forgot how to see both NICs overnight.  Appears to be a motherboard issue as transplanting the drive to another machine got him back online. :(
<canthus13> That's two motherboards in a week. :(
<thafreak> canthus13, the motherboard killer
<thafreak> Wow, you see the new atom processor, 1.8ghz now with ddr3 support
<thafreak> http://www.logicsupply.com/products/d525mw?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=d525mwlink&utm_campaign=nw1210
<thafreak> ha, 4GB of memory cost more than the motherboard and cpu together...
<deejoe> I don't see any TDP there
<thafreak> TDP?
<deejoe> thermal dissipated power
<deejoe> 13W
<deejoe> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49490
<deejoe> but no VT
<thafreak> ah
<thafreak> do you really want vt on an atom? :)
<canthus13> No vermont?
<canthus13> But ooo... I want one.
<BiosElement> Awesome to see BBC claiming LOIC is spyware lol
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Wasn't that anon tool actually open-source?
<BiosElement> Oh hey look yes it is
<BiosElement> BBC fail
<dmcglone> I never heard of LOIC
<BiosElement> Low Orbit Ion Cannon
<BiosElement> Network stress testing tool
<BiosElement> Or for the 4chan kiddies, a DDoS weapon of war. >.>
<BiosElement> BBC has a really ignorant quote related to it. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11957367
<BiosElement> Sophos researchers clearly don't know more then the boilerplate 'omg it's insecure if microsoft didn't write it...since they never do wrong.' tagline
<dmcglone> you mean So Ho's
<dmcglone> haha
<BiosElement> Heh
<dmcglone> Oh boy, I can't close firefox
<dmcglone> had to use file->close X button wasn't working for some reason
<BiosElement> >.>
<Unit193> CTRL+Alt+Esc :)
<dmcglone> http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/12/09/wikileaks.cyber.attacks/index.html
<dmcglone1> stupid internet just drops out
<BiosElement> Ok this this is awesome. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0xLyoc9DxU
<BiosElement> oh what the hell
<BiosElement> Anon: "So @EFF doesn't condone cyber-vigilantism?? Wanna be next, wise guy? #AnonOps #BradAss87 #WikiLeaks"
<BiosElement> Nice goin Anon, way to bite the hand that feeds ya
<BiosElement> Anon tries to play the PR game but if they go after EFF there's no way they'll keep any support. >.<
<canthus13> Is it surprising? It's Anon.  Kinda like herding mentally challenged, epileptic cats.
<BiosElement> It is a tad suprising
<BiosElement> Usually they're a tad more focused on the actual 'bad guys'
<BiosElement> If they chase after EFF they're not only wasting time but they'll lose support in the process. I don't really support them but they 'do' cause people to think twice which can be a good thing at times.
<BiosElement> Kinda good cop/bad cop only now the bad cop is yelling at the good cop >.>
<canthus13> Nah. More like Good cop, robin hood styled psychopath.
<BiosElement> hahaha
<BiosElement> Accurate statement
<canthus13> They do great stuff like busting animal abusers, then drive teenage girls to suicide.
<BiosElement> Never heard about the second one, know about the first.
<dmcglone> lost connection again
<Unit193> Welcome Back dmcglone
<dmcglone> I'm trying to fix my darn printer
<Unit193> Did you try kicking it?
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> I'm about to
<Unit193> That's how I feel with the computer sometimes....
<BiosElement> Awesome
<BiosElement> Anon now rants about wikipedia removing their linkfarm of wikileaks mirrors >.<
<BiosElement> Ya know, the policy that's been there for years? Yeah that was invented to censor wikileaks. :)
<BiosElement> Apparently this is the first "Cyber War"
<BiosElement> Who knew... >.>
<deejoe> "'PC LOAD LETTER'! What's that?!"
<BiosElement> Oh hey look 4chan brat arrested, ah well such a shame
<dmcglone> anybody wanna teach me some hacking techniques :-D
<BiosElement> I'm too busy cringing at a DDoS being called a hack >.>
<dmcglone> are you going over to the dark side BiosElement? ;-)
<BiosElement> lol, no. :P I don't see the point.
<dmcglone> you can be famous like Assange! ;-)
<BiosElement> lol, no thanks. :P
<BiosElement> I respect the man, just like I respect RMS, but I'd never wanna be them.
<deejoe> bah
<deejoe> where are the arrests for the DoS against Wikileaks?
<canthus13> deejoe: They'll happen if an ISP complains loudly enough.  they just don't make the news.
<BiosElement> deejoe, Like germany or something
<BiosElement> Just  a sccript kiddy tho
<BiosElement> Yep
<BiosElement> As expected, Anon's EFF threat is going far and wide annoying people >.>
<dmcglone> guys, what will happen if I clean my print heads with a lint free cloth?
<dmcglone> and a dab of water
<canthus13> dmcglone: Use qtips and alcohol.
<canthus13> (Not beer, silly. rubbing alcohol)
<canthus13> water might corrode the heads.
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I can't seem to fix this printer
<dmcglone> as soon as I go to print, it says "ink system failure please turn printer off then on
<dmcglone> and it will not print
<dmcglone> fixya.com is a crappy website!!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-10
<dmcglone> HP officejet 6500 is a piece of shit!
<canthus13> dmcglone: Boil it in buttermilk.
<dmcglone> I'm about to take a sledge hammer to it
<dmcglone> any recommendations for a new networkable all in one printer
<Cheri703> not hp
<Cheri703> brothers are good from what I understand
<dmcglone> any experience with brothers?
<Cheri703> not personally, but thafreak was recommending one the other day I thought, and I have read good reviews of brother + ubuntu
<canthus13> Meh. my server got mad at me, left a 1.5" gash in my hand.  http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.do?invite=oEMr7Lhw2hhpxh68a8Ya&shareName=MMS&messageState=RETRIEVED
<dmcglone> kick it!
<deejoe> we have a trio of brothers at work
<deejoe> one I got to work OK
<deejoe> the NIC in the other ones are sort of dodgy
<deejoe> but they're old
<canthus13> dmcglone: Meh. Titan lost all network access in the middle of the night... so now Titan is running on the new old machine I just dragged home.
<dmcglone1> I gave up on that stupid printer
<deejoe> sounds like a fine stepper-motor donor
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I missed what was going wrong with it
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: when I go to print it gives an error message about the ink cartridges missing and I need to shut down and start back up.
<dmcglone1> it will not print at all
<dmcglone1> I think the print head is bad, so I'm going to get me one soon. I'm regretting giving my 6310 to my sister now
<Cheri703> hmm...weird
<dmcglone1> my uncle gave me this 6500 and I kept it because of the ethernet capabilities
<dmcglone1> and my sister is trying to make a full time switch to linux, but she didn't have a printer that would work, (she had a crappy lexmark) so I gave her my 6310
<dmcglone1> this woman on TV got arrested for shoplifting and her comment was "I was trying on the sweater and I put my jacket on over it and forgot and was walking out the door" haha and I thought I was the dumbest person on this planet!
<Unit193PPC> 2nd?
<Unit193PPC> :D
<dmcglone1> haha
<Unit193PPC> you can't be that bad... you use Linux
<dmcglone1> True
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> but sometimes I wonder if we are the stupid ones... haha
<Unit193PPC> watching SGA
<dmcglone1> I'll bite. What is SGA?
<dmcglone1> because I'm watching TLC LOL
<Unit193PPC> Stargate! you don't know?
<dmcglone1> yeah, but I didn't know it was called SGA
<Unit193PPC> SGA SGU SG1
<dmcglone1> I didn't know that. 2nd dumbest told ya.
<Cheri703> stargate is the movie, stargate sg1 first tv show, sga stargate atlantis, sgu stargate universe
<Unit193PPC> thanks Cheri703
<Cheri703> Unit193PPC: I am still good for tomorrow if you are, I will get my stuff ready and toss it in the truck
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> I don't care too much for stuff that has a lot of SCI-FI in it
<Cheri703> easier for me to type it than for you on the ppc :)
<Cheri703> sci fi = awesome (to a degree)
<Cheri703> I always liked sci fi novels as a kid
<Cheri703> still like some of them
<dmcglone1> I like movies with just a little sci-fi
<Unit193PPC> yeah
<dmcglone1> too much and it just takes the realism out of it all
<Cheri703> not all movies are intended to be realistic
<dmcglone1> true
<dmcglone1> I just can't watch a movie that is so "out of this world"
<thafreak> Glad to see some fellow Stargate fans in here :)
<thafreak> I started watching SG1, and ended up watching about 6 or 7 seasons in a matter of a couple months...was watching 4-5 episodes at a time LOL
<Unit193PPC> been there...
<thafreak> loved Richard Dean Anderson in that show...
<Cheri703> thafreak: I haven't watched EVERY sg1 episode, but many, and most if not all of sga, and husband is SUPER into sgu, so we watch it every week
<Unit193PPC> yes!
<thafreak> best work since macguyver
<thafreak> Oh...I watched EVERY episode of SG1 :) AND all the movies too :)
<Unit193PPC> SGU?
<Cheri703> stargate universe
<Cheri703> the newest one
<Unit193PPC> not seen movies
<Cheri703> tv show
<thafreak> bad thing is...since I know I've seen every episode, I never feel like watching re-runs of it
<Unit193PPC> I knoe... don't like it....
<thafreak> I'm really liking SGU so far
<Cheri703> quick poll: better to store extraneous computer bits in plastic bins/drawers or metal of some sort? and/or plastic toolbox or metal?
<thafreak> they need more General McNeal...but other than that, excellent
<Cheri703> yeah, husband thinks it's like the best show ever, except perhaps the walking dead
<thafreak> haven't seen walking dead...it's not on hulu...is it good?
<dmcglone1> Did I hear Macgyver?
<Cheri703> it's a zombie show...if you like zombies, then you'll probably like it
<dmcglone1> I loved that show
<Cheri703> I'm meh on it, it's decent, but I feel it's a rehash of oh...I don't know, EVERY ZOMBIE MOVIE EVER MADE? but...it's ok. 6 episodes in this first season, just ended sunday
<Cheri703> amc show
<dmcglone1> anyone remember "the night owl theater"
<Cheri703> brb
<thafreak> does a computer geek like zombies....seriously
<Unit193> Why not?
<thafreak> every zombie movie is a rehash of every zombie movie ever made
<thafreak> that's why I want to see a remix of zombie movie, and that new movie surrogates with bruce willis
<thafreak> zombies take over, but you can send out a robot version of your self...
<Unit193> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/kids/bbae/
<deejoe> how is zombie snack formed?
<Unit193> with lots of super glue...
<Cheri703> I'm not a big bruce willis fan, but that movie was ok. though I TOTALLY called the twist with that guy
<dmcglone1> I'm a Jack Nicholson fan
<dmcglone1> I'm off to sleep ppl. nighty night! lol
<thafreak>  /away AFK
<Cheri703> I think I'm going to have to do something I really don't want to do :(
<Cheri703> install vista >.<
<Unit193> That laptop?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> xp is just being ridiculous
<Cheri703> can't install sound drivers, can't install tons of crap it needs
<Unit193> If you must go for 7
<Cheri703> I can't
<Cheri703> it NEEDS ie7 at the highest, ie6 or ie7 are the ONLY ones that will let some of the xerox webapps run
<Cheri703> and win7 can't install anything under ie8
<Cheri703> so if I want dell supported drivers, it has to be vista >.<
<Unit193> I know Vista is annoying....
<Cheri703> I hate it
<Cheri703> but I hate 7 almost as much
<Unit193> 7 is actually better (in terms of Windows)....
<canthus13> Yay relativism.
<Cheri703> well, yeah, but if vista is the only one that can run the software needed and get the drivers, then vista wins :(
<Unit193> I don't like the idea of Vista winning anything (except # of crashes)
<Cheri703> me neither
<Cheri703> freaking xerox and their ancient software :(
<Unit193> Have you ever done a SSH proxy tunnel?
<canthus13> Hahaha...  http://www.noob.us/humor/baling-hay-wait-wtf/
<Cheri703> Unit193: for what use?
 * canthus13 has thought about using it to get facebook at work...
<Unit193> SOCKS (FileZilla, Firefox)
<Unit193> Bad canthus13.... ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: Then I realized I just don't care enough about facebook to be bothered.  What's funny is they block facebook, but not 4chan.
<Unit193> wow....
<Unit193> You checked?
<canthus13> I clicked a link without thinking.
<canthus13> nothing too bad, but I was still surprised.
<Cheri703> if my boss can't be bothered to confirm if I have a meeting with her, then I'm not going to show up :) I will sleep in for the first time all week :)
<Unit193> How is that coming back at you?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Boss going to get mad? yell? cry herself to sleep? ;)
<Cheri703> meh, I don't care at this point
<Cheri703> she's insane
<Unit193> If you call the hospital will they concur?
<Cheri703> friend of mine who deals with her at church was ranting on the phone the other night, I put her on speaker so my husband could see I'm not the only one who feels this way about her
<Unit193> what church?
<Cheri703> it's in galion
<Unit193> OK
<Unit193> So a hospital wouldn't commit her?
<Cheri703> dunno
<thafreak> Morning ohio
<thafreak> I'm almost done with school...so I'm in a good mood
<thafreak> Course, after I finish, then I'll have to figure out what to do next...
<thafreak> So happiness might not last too long :)
 * canthus13 has tactical bacon!!
<thafreak> nice...
<thafreak> you order it for a christmas present?
<canthus13> No. A buddy sent it to me.
 * canthus13 got a can of it in teh mail.
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> save it in case of zombie invasion
<canthus13> Mmm.... zombies.
<thafreak> ugh...just got wiki-rolled
<thafreak> there are fake wikileaks docs, that are just the lyrics to never gonna give you up
<Cheri703> yeah
<deejoe> but with Assange singing that to his sources, amirite?
<BiosElement> Awesome...dude makes a minecraft tool to play around, people call him self-entitled because it doesn't work on windows >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: Woo whiners.
<BiosElement> canthus13, Yep
<Cheri703> Unit193: around?
<Unit193> Yep
<Cheri703> kk, I'm available pretty much anytime the rest of the evening to come do the processor swap. when is good for you? I don't want to interrupt dinner or anything :)
<Unit193> It's just me and my other sister....
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> so any time then?
<Cheri703> I'll get my stuff together
<Cheri703> and head over
<Unit193> What should I do to make it faster/better?
<Cheri703> you could have the computer already opened up, side panel off and all, do you need me to bring some canned air to clean out any dust/lint?
<Unit193> maybe, I have a small compressor...
<Cheri703> kk, I'll head out now, probably be about 15-20 min
<dmcglone1> Hiya people
<canthus13> good morning.  I has tactical bacon!
<dmcglone1> tactical bacon?
<canthus13> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c399/
<dmcglone1> I see
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-11
<dmcglone1> anyone know why gwibber adds the word "is" before my posts?
<dmcglone1> I'm freakin lazy!!
<Cheri703> energy efficient
<Cheri703> not lazy
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> I've been sitting here for at least 2 hours telling myself I need to open up kate and write some code and I can't even bring myself to do that!
 * dmcglone1 is wondering why something always has to go wrong
<dmcglone1> I swear I've got to find another desktop
<Unit193> Don't like KDE?
<dmcglone1> I'm using Gnome at the moment
<dmcglone1> KDE is Ok but it's just as freakin annoying
<Unit193> fluxbox :)
<dmcglone1> my facebook account quit working in pidgin so I tried re-creating the account and It popped up a captcha to connect and I put the captcha in like 20 darn times and it still pops up and will not let me connect
<Unit193> the fb pidgin status plugin?
<dmcglone1> I have never in my 13 or so years of using linux seen such instability in Linux
<dmcglone1> I guess
<dmcglone1> Haha, now it works.
<dmcglone1> how pathetic
<dmcglone1> but I'll give it a good 10 minutes and it'll be broken again
<dmcglone1> hell it's done already
<Unit193> Is it just you?
<dmcglone1> I don't know
<dmcglone1> I don't know anyone else that uses it
<dmcglone1> Could not authenticate captcha.  Logging into the Facebook website may fix this.
<dmcglone1> Looks like I have to log in to facebook
<Unit193> I don't like doing that... :D
<dmcglone1> this is pathetic
<dmcglone1> I'd be better off running windows anymore!
<dmcglone1> my fuse with linux is getting really really short anymore.
<Unit193> I'd like to see how long that would last.... I really hate the newer ones....
<dmcglone1> well looks like I've gotta log into facebook using the web
<dmcglone1> I am so freakin pissed at linux right now it's not funny
<dmcglone1> now it worked
<dmcglone1> and in 5
<dmcglone1> 4
<dmcglone1> 3
<dmcglone1> 2
<dmcglone1> 1
<dmcglone1> aint broke yet
<dmcglone1> 6
<dmcglone1> 5
<dmcglone1> 4
<dmcglone1> 3
<dmcglone1> 2
<dmcglone1> 1
<dmcglone1> still working
<Unit193> You can get VERY mad at any OS....
<dmcglone1> <knocking on wood>
<dmcglone1> true, but here lately Ubuntu has been so unbelievably unstable
<dmcglone1> and KDE 4 is still in the crapper
<Unit193> I thinking of switching off KDE....
<dmcglone1> I tried if for 2 weeks.
<dmcglone1> ahhhhhhhhh broke again
<dmcglone1> pathetic
<Unit193> Try another one in VM and see if it has issues too
<dmcglone1> my buddy list quit again, I tried to reconnect and no captcha but also no contacts
<dmcglone1> I'm gonna try kopete
<dmcglone1> it's pitiful I have been using Gnome for about 1 or 2 years now and I am slowly finding that I have to use mostly KDE apps. So far I've got to use Kate, because gedit is crap, I have to use Kontact because Evolution is crap, I use K3B because brasero is crap
<Unit193> I really like K3B...
<dmcglone1> so far the only long term GTK app I have used it Gimp!!!!
<dmcglone1> I'm in the process of setting up kopete and I just found out you cannot modify and account you have to delete it and create a new one
<Unit193> That really stinks... you can't even modify the pass??
<dmcglone1> No
<dmcglone1> I tried 3 times and each time had to delete the whole account and start fresh
<dmcglone1> but so far I've got facebook working in Kopete
<dmcglone1> I don't know if kopete supports IRC
<dmcglone1> SHIT!
<dmcglone1> I don't see it in the accounts dialog
<canthus13> Meh. Irssi for irc.
<dmcglone1> I don't see that canthus13
<canthus13> irssi? It's an IRC client.
<dmcglone1> Oh. I thought you said it was in kkopete
<canthus13> Oh. no. silly. you don't IRC with an IM client.  that's like driving cross-country in a yugo.
<canthus13> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<dmcglone1> I like driving cross country in a yugo, better gas milage
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> so looks like i'm screwed going the kopete way, the IRC plugin for kopete is broken since 2008!!!!
<dmcglone1> all this shows exactly my frustration
<dmcglone1> I switched to using the XMPP plugin instead of the facebook plugin and it seems to work
<dmcglone1> so far so good so what? (Slayer!)
<dmcglone1> g'night everyone
<Unit193> Can you have grub redetect what OSes are installed? (Multi HDD)
<Cheri703> update grub
<Cheri703> or something to that effect
<Unit193> Just set-up SSH on the Lubuntu/Game computer, I LOVE it!
<Cheri703> heh, awesome
<Cheri703> playing with ssh -X?
<Unit193> Not yet...
<Cheri703> how is the new processor? any noticeable difference yet?
<canthus13> You've JUST discovered SSH?
<canthus13> Hehe.
<canthus13> Unit193: The first thing to do is learn to use screen.
<Cheri703> canthus13: that's on my list
<Unit193> canthus13: Never used SSH in linux :D
<Cheri703> I've heard about it peripherally, but not actually figured out how to use it
<Unit193> Cheri703: Very much so
<Cheri703> glad to hear it :)
<canthus13> Unit193: *THE* reason for ssh, irssi, and screen:  http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Cheri703> it was good that you gave cash! I had forgotten my wallet at home. it's a bummer because I wasn't able to get the good cold meds
<canthus13> I keep irssi running on my server 24/7 inside a screen session, and I pick it up from wherever I have access to a computer.
<Cheri703> canthus13: that appeals to me, but I poked at irssi once and I didn't like it :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: It takes a little getting used to, but give it a week and you'll love it. :)
<Cheri703> hmm...we'll see
<canthus13> The other option is a ZNC/BNC, or Quassel. those are a pain in the butt.
<Cheri703> I have enough trouble skimming the scrollback in many of my channels when I only have it on the netbook! I can't imagine when/if it was running 24/7
<canthus13> Cheri703: Split screens, highlights.  I have a window at the top that catches my highlights.
<Cheri703> nice, I have the highlights for my nick, but...eh
<canthus13> Cheri703: like this:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/94504880@N00/5141644024/
<Cheri703> I still like to catch up
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<canthus13> (I've got extra splits there so I can monitor my web server's vitals and keep an eye on a MUD that I've been on for years)
<Cheri703> mud?
<canthus13> a text version of an MMO.
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> Don't think I could get the hang of irssi.... but screen is nice
<canthus13> Unit193: I didn't either at first...
<Unit193> I would have to figure out how to change settings....
<canthus13> the config file is pretty straightforward, and there are tons of tutorials.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-12
<thafreak> paultag: when your semester is over, ping me
<paultag> OK
<paultag> I'm not pingging you
<paultag> right now
<paultag> that is
<paultag> because it's not over
<thafreak> I know, I figured...
<thafreak> :_
<thafreak> just wanted to put something in the back of your mind...
<thafreak> when your brain is un-melted...ping me ...
<paultag> thafreak: go for it
<thafreak> oh no, the thing for the back of your mind...is to ping me when your brain unmelts
<canthus13> bah. I've gotta find another job. I'm seriously burning out. I see old people and want to whack 'em with a baseball bat when I drive by.
<paultag> thafreak: oh, kk
<Cheri703> anyone seen dmcglone lately?
<Cheri703> I have a question for him
<canthus13> not since last night.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I have a friend who needs web-design
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you ever figure out screen? (if you don't like/want to try irssi try finch!)
<Cheri703> I hadn't messed with it yet
<Cheri703> I had a sudden onset sinus infection...I've been feeling crappy all day
<Cheri703> but I will check that out
<Unit193> It's only from getdeb (repo) it's from the people that make pidgin
<Cheri703> interesting, i'm curious
<Unit193> Doesn't seem to work very well in screen.... hope you feel better soon....
<Cheri703> thanks
<canthus13> finch is ok, but the windows keep rearranging whenever reattach.
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you just get a bunch of funny looking As?
<canthus13> No.
<canthus13> set your encoding to UTF-8
<canthus13> And use the system fixed width font, if you've changed it.
<gilch> anyone around?
<Unit193> gilch: Nope
<canthus13> gilch: I'm getting kinda round... I need exercise.
<Unit193> canthus13: It's only in screen that it does it (with -U)
<gilch> do either of you know anything about transfering gpg keys to a fresh install?
<canthus13> Hmm. Odd. Doesn't do it to me.
<canthus13> No. paultag might, tho.
<Unit193> canthus13: It's a PuTTY error (http://jacob.davida.com/wp/?p=168 if you even care)
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh. putty. That's different. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: YOu can fix it in terminal > whatever. There's a setting to make it permanent.  I can post it in here tomorrow when I'm at work. I had the same issue 'til I fixed it.
<Unit193> Yeah... I had used it on Win, figured it would be less back and forth errors....
<Cheri703> canthus13: the thing with irssi that I was not wanting to tackle was the whole configuration process
<canthus13> Unit193: From linux, just ssh from the command line. it's easier than PuTTY.
<canthus13> Cheri703: There's really not much configuration.
<canthus13> Cheri703: At least, not for vanilla irssi. There's a lot of customization that you can do, tough.
<canthus13> s/tough/though/
<Cheri703> I dunno, it seemed overwhelming when I first looked at it. may have been having a weird blood sugar day though, that makes LOTS of things feel overwhelming :/
<Cheri703> might give it another look
<canthus13> Cheri703: It is a bit intimidating at first, but I got over that quick.
<Unit193> canthus13: I'll just have to figure out what commands I use in putty
 * Cheri703 likes the guis
<Unit193> I may have another look at irssi (can you have the users in chat on the side?)
<canthus13> yep
<Unit193> finch I don't think can... I will really take another look...
<Cheri703> canthus13: if I create a configuration file on my netbook, can I just copy it to my desktop and it'll all be happy and cooperative?
<Cheri703> *for irssi
<canthus13> Yep
<Cheri703> ok, cool. didn't want to play with it and then have to do it all over
<canthus13> There's nothing machine-specific. Maybe screen dimension stuff a little.. Like you may want a larger highlight window at the top on your desktop, but nothing huge, and nothing absolutely necessary.
<canthus13> of course, if you keep it running on your desktop you can ssh into it from your netbook.
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> that's all I ever do, so my config is housed on my server.
<Cheri703> yeah, that's what I'm thinking I'd eventually want to do, but play with it on netbook to get the hang of it
<Cheri703> maybe
 * canthus13 wonders why his server is only seeing ~910 MB of 1 gig.  it doesn't have built-in video, so nothing reserved for that...
<Cheri703> did you get that all worked out canthus13? didn't you say that one of your servers bit it the other night?
<canthus13> two of them, actually.  Replaced the motherboard on Bob, got him all squared away, then Titan quit seeing the network and decided the drive was corrupt... then quit booting altogether, so I had to replace his motherboard, too.
<Cheri703> ah, good times!
<Cheri703> I'm going to need to do some upgrading on mine soon
<Cheri703> trying to put it off as long as possible
<canthus13> Yeah. Titan now has double the memory, but isn't seeing all of it for some reason. I'm thinking it's someting in BIOS... shadowing, maybe.
<Cheri703> :/ maybe
<Cheri703_irssi> ok, so I have irssi running
<Cheri703_irssi> and..I dunno if I like it
<Cheri703_irssi> I need to poke at it some more
<canthus13> Actually, that would explain it. he's got an old 128MB geforce MX4000 for video...
<canthus13> there are all sorts of plugins to play with.
<Cheri703_irssi> I think I installed irssi-scripts
<canthus13> http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<Cheri703_irssi> I should clarify: I DON'T like it in its default form :( I will have to customize some things for it to be usable for me
<canthus13> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<canthus13> Yeah. it's kinda plain in the default form. I didn't change a whole lot... Just added the highlight window.  You can add a name list fairly easily, change the colors.. there are lots of themes available.
<Cheri703_irssi> :( so much of the stuff on the tips page is gibberish. I mean, I could get if I took the time, but... :/
<canthus13> Heh.  The second one Is much easier to understand.
<Cheri703> I dunno about all of that
<Cheri703> we'll see. not for a "hopped up on cold medicine/out of it from sinus pressure" evening
<canthus13> one thing about screen, though:  flow control is annoying.  If you hit control+s accidentally (And you will, since control-a is the command sequence), use control+q to resume.
<canthus13> It'll seem like it just locked up completely when you hit control+s.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Hey... just the man Cheri703 was looking for.
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone !
<dmcglone> Hi guys
<Cheri703> I'm going to pm you, k?
<dmcglone> ok
<Unit193> Does Ubuntu come with Audacity?
<Unit193> (The normal version, I know L/Kubuntu don't)
<deejoe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/audacity
<deejoe> Unit193: ^^^^
<Unit193> deejoe: thanks, that answers one of my other questions (beta), is it installed by default (I would guess not)
<thafreak> zeromq is so awesome
<deejoe> Unit193: what's the import of whether it is default or not?  You trying to do something with a networkless system, or the liveCD?
<Unit193> deejoe: LiveCD (comp only has network if it's moved)
<deejoe> ah
<Unit193> Win env with Win people (going to use Linux for the next few weeks :D ) and if I really have to put Win back on, I want a Linux backup (Win will fail when you need it the most)
<deejoe> heh
 * canthus13 yawns.
<canthus13> Unit193: Stick missing debs on a thumb drive, install individually as needed.
<Unit1931> canthus13: That might work...
<canthus13> Or make a persistent environment on a thumb drive. (4 gigs should be enough for backup use)
 * canthus13 uses a persistent knoppix install on his MP3 player.
<Unit1931> Hello Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Having fun with irssi?
<Cheri703> didn't do much with it, brain was too frazzled last night
<Cheri703> might poke at it today
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<Unit1931> Hey dmcglone
<Cheri703> I talked to my friend, he's going to contact you tomorrow :)
<dmcglone> Cool
<dmcglone> I got in a huge debate last night over Assange
<dmcglone> I hate getting baited into crap like that
<Cheri703> :/
<dmcglone> I did nothing but ask questions and I get yelled at... LOL
<dmcglone> I just shrugged it off as usual
<dmcglone> haha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-05
<skrappjaw> Hey peeps.
<thafreak> http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=Coexist-Pullover-Hoodie
<Unit193> That's just wrong ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-06
<Cheri703> Unit193: any use for a p4 3.2ghz processor?
<Unit193> Well, I'd guess it doesn't work in this, but it's better. Got the page for it?
<Cheri703> uhm....dunno? I just took it out of my old desktop I'll go look
<Cheri703> which number do I search for?
<Unit193> Bottom one
<Unit193> Or I could take the number
<jandrusk> No, but if you want you can send me one and I can test it out for you ;)
<Cheri703> Unit193: should be one of these I believe: http://ark.intel.com/compare/27468,27467,27466,27502,27500
<Cheri703> socket 478 btw
<Unit193> Checking on this
<Cheri703> k
<Unit193> Figures, I was right
<Unit193> It's not compatible, thanks though
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-07
<Cheri703> want the mobo too? it's moody though
<Cheri703> I'm planning to take the whole computer (minus some useful bits) to the recycling place, but if the mobo and such are useful, I can pull that too
<Unit193> Ah, might as well try it in that case
<Unit193> And how did Sully to Budapest go anyway?
<Cheri703> hrm?
<Unit193> Didn't you take canthus13's coworker's desk item with you and get pics?
<Cheri703> yep
 * canthus13 yawns.
<canthus13> Unit193: Look for Sully on Vacation on facebook.
<Unit193> Haha! Nice
<thafreak> So, i got a new phone and decided to root my old one
<thafreak> step one, downgrade to previous android version with a flaw
<thafreak> However, once I did that, when it started up, it wanted me to setup my gmail account before it would continue
<thafreak> but my service had been cancelled on it by then
<thafreak> so now I'm stuck
<thafreak> hmmm...might be able to get a prepaid sim card for $5 and just pay $2 for one day of data....hmmmm...
<dzho> thafreak: let me know who you get a SIM from for that sort of a deal, please, if you don't mind.
 * dzho has a bunch of GSM phones sitting around and a bunch of inactive SIms
<_bbb_> which phone
<_bbb_> are you rooting thafreak
<_bbb_> and which is the new one? =)
<_bbb_> ah lg optimus v
<_bbb_> the suspense is killing me yo
<_bbb_> it took me almost 2 years before i rooted my first android
<_bbb_> the next one about to 2 hours
<toddc> I rooted my last two phones within hours :)
<toddc> you shoud be able to set gmail from wifi if the phone has it
<_bbb_> i had similar trouble last G1 I rooted
<_bbb_> got around it by swapping sim temporarily iirc
<thafreak> yes sorry
<thafreak> lg optimus v is the new phone
<thafreak> old one was a mytouch 3g (aka the g2, the second android phone ever released)
<thafreak> yeah, i had to go back to cupcake on the phone, no way to turn wifi on before getting to the gmail setup part
<thafreak> basically my only option is to put an active sim card in it.
<thafreak> might just pony up and buy a prepaid sim and activate it for one day
<thafreak> nice that they have day to day plans...which cost an arm and a leg over time, but for just one day, it's better than buying a whole month
<_bbb_> g2 is a different phone
<_bbb_> htc vision
<_bbb_> so different carrier then
<thafreak> yes, but the mytouch was the second phone available after the g1
<_bbb_> nod
<thafreak> my options at the time was the g1 or the mytouch...
<thafreak> then about a month later, about 3 or so devices showed up
<_bbb_> yeah i preordered the G1
<_bbb_> on G2 now
<thafreak> who makes the g2?
<_bbb_> htc
<_bbb_> its the htc dream
<_bbb_> i think the mytouch 3g is the htc magic
<_bbb_> they are very similar
<thafreak> i have to say, the optimus is kind of the lowend of the spectrum these days, but compared to my mytouch, it's amazing
<_bbb_> yeah both have older cpu
<thafreak> yeah magic and dream were similar i think
<_bbb_> i still have the G1
<thafreak> they suck basically...i would get so pissed
<_bbb_> but ive had a few of them
<_bbb_> still good phones
<thafreak> do they run better rooted?
<_bbb_> much
<_bbb_> xda forums are your friend
<thafreak> then I'll wast the couple bucks to get a sim card :)
<thafreak> i can use it as a wifi only device atleast...maybe a sip phone too
<_bbb_> seti
<_bbb_> lol
<thafreak> seti?
<_bbb_> seti at home
<_bbb_> you know spare cpu cycles to search for aliens
<_bbb_> sarcarm
<_bbb_> because the old phones are so slow
<_bbb_> but they still run decent with newer roms
<_bbb_> i like ezgingerbread on the g1
<thafreak> really, gingerbread can run on the g1?
<_bbb_> yeah.. runs well
<thafreak> nice
<_bbb_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=882356
<thafreak> well, I'm on virgin mobile now, and i got my phone for only $50 on black friday...
<thafreak> so I don't feel very tied down...maybe i'll root it too later
<_bbb_> were you on virgin before?
<thafreak> you hear anything about rooting the optimus?
<thafreak> no I was on tmo before
<_bbb_> oh duh
<_bbb_> mytouch
<thafreak> in fact, have to pay the final bill still :)
<_bbb_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1089
<_bbb_> you got a few choices for custom roms
<_bbb_> i was looking at that motorola triumph on virgin for a sec
<thafreak> well, i went with the optimus pureley because target had it for $50 :)
<thafreak> and i was looking to get away from tmo and my $110/month bill
<_bbb_> nod
<_bbb_> id imagine they would be giving that phone away for free
<thafreak> that was 2 lines though...one android, one a vanilla phone
<_bbb_> heck i got my G2 for free
<_bbb_> well with contrcat
<_bbb_> contract too
<thafreak> you see republicwireless?
<_bbb_> hmmm no
<thafreak> it's more of a community based one
<_bbb_> tmo has a wifi calling thing
<_bbb_> not especially interesting to me
<thafreak> they require all members to use wifi as much as possible
<thafreak> is $19/mon unlimitted everything interesting?
<_bbb_> yeah pros and cons there
<_bbb_> my wifi sucks so i'd hate it
<thafreak> yeah...i'm debating...if you didn't have to pay$199 for the phone up front, i'd be more willing to just give it a try
<thafreak> i'm also tempted to up my home internet connection since we ditched cable a while ago...
<_bbb_> im probably gonna stick with tmobile now they att deal fell thru
<thafreak> kind of thinking of getting a business connection with static ip...
<_bbb_> my data plan is grandfathered now
<thafreak> oh yeah? when did the deal fall through? I haven't been keeping up on tech news
<_bbb_> fcc doj shut em down week or so ago
<_bbb_> 8/31/11
<_bbb_> U.S. Justice Department Files Antitrust Lawsuit to Block AT&T's Acquisition of T-Mobile.
<thafreak> cool
<_bbb_> 11/29/11
<_bbb_> Bureau Dismissal Without Prejudice of AT&T's Applications for Transfer of Control of T-Mobile USA, Inc.
<thafreak> but i heard the parent of tmo was itching to ditch the us arm...
<thafreak> so I wonder what they're next move will be
<_bbb_> yeah same
<_bbb_> i was also looking at htc detail on credo mobile
<_bbb_> its basically evo shift 4g
<thafreak> credo? not heard of them
<_bbb_> so custom rom support would be good
<_bbb_> another one on sprint network i believe
<_bbb_> their plans put me off tho
<thafreak> yeah...I'm not happy with anyone's plan choices really
<thafreak> virgin is about the best I could deal with
<_bbb_> they got a few decent phones now tho
<_bbb_> lg optimus s free with 2yr contract
<_bbb_> plan is probably 80/mo
<_bbb_> right now im only paying $30 for 300 mins and $25 for unlimited data + 400 sms
<_bbb_> i hardly use my cell phone anymore so works for me
<_bbb_> they tried to switch my plan last time i upgraded phones
<_bbb_> i made them switch it back heh
<_bbb_> http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-phone/T-Mobile-Prepaid-SIM-Activation-Kit
<_bbb_> there you go
<thafreak> yep, I'll probably stop and pick one up next time im at a tmo store
<_bbb_> i got one of those at their store once
<_bbb_> fuckers charged me twice that
<_bbb_> retail madness
<thafreak> really...crap, maybe i just order it online then
<dzho> also, "out of stock"
<dzho> at least, that's what it's showing for me
<thafreak> damn, i don't think it was out of stock a few hours ago
<thafreak> also, the pay by the day plan, has a minimum of $10
<_bbb_> i got that once then
<_bbb_> didnt ever use it
<_bbb_> other that old test dummy phone
<thafreak> but it looks like you can take a prepaid sim and make it a normal one with a normal contract plan
<thafreak> sooooo...maybe i can use one of my old sim's and turn it into a prepaid one?
<thafreak> http://www.crypto-class.org/
<thafreak> free crypto class taught online at stanford
<_bbb_> superman's dog was the best krypto of all time
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-09
 * jrgiffor1 wanders through the land trying to find out how to get freaking scrollback working with irssi and znc. :P
<Unit193> jrgifford: You can just use irssi-proxy ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: thought has occured to me. :)
<toddc> good morning
<dzho> hiya toddc
 * canthus13 yawns.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-10
<Cheri703> Unit193: around?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yes ma'am
<jrgifford> paultag: you're in cleveland the 28th through 4th, right?
<Cheri703> so....happen to have any other 775 processors laying around your house? the pentium D fried itself apparently, and husband needs a processor that is supported so he can update his bios so he can use his new processor -_-
<jrgifford> paultag: need to make sure i'm able to snag you for coffee when you're around.
<Cheri703> paultag: come visit mansfield!
<Unit193> Ohhh.... That's not good at all...
<Cheri703> yeah...
<Cheri703> he's trying to figure out if his older p4 is supported, but who knows
<Unit193> I have a P4 that's that
<Cheri703> ok, he thinks the one he has may work, I'll let you know, thanks though :)
<Unit193> Heh, alrighty
<paultag> jrgifford: Yep, I'll be back in CLE from 28->8
<paultag> Cheri703: my cal is already packed, my friends have set up the whole time :)
<Cheri703> understandable
<paultag> I would, thought!!
<paultag> though *
<Cheri703> :)
<jrgifford> paultag: ok, whenever fits your schedule. i'm like, two blocks away from coventry, so if you're able to be in that area i'd prefer somewhere around there, but it doesn't really matter. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I don't know if I'll be on the east side the whole time, but I plan on hitting coverntry, so yeah
<jrgifford> paultag: awesome. just let me know (preferrably with more than an hours notice. ;) )
<paultag> perhaps we can ubuntu-hour at tommy's
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> i'd go for that, as would dad. :D
<paultag> woo
<paultag> it's veggie + vegan for those who are
<paultag> I need to find a mids accordion to hack
<paultag> I want to make an 8bit accordion
<paultag> perhaps use a snes sound generater
<paultag> erm, generator
<dzho> mids, or midi?
<paultag> dzho: mids, like, not great so I don't feel bad about hacking it
<paultag> dzho: midi would be too easy, but still fun
<paultag> they're also muchos expensive
<dzho> haha, ok
<paultag> and I don't want to use any of mine
<paultag> since they're nice :)
<dzho> how many accordians do you have, paultag?
<paultag> dzho: erm, 3?
<paultag> plus s'more in the family
<paultag> it's a family thing
<dzho> I Did Not Know This™
<paultag> oh sure
<paultag> I think I had a song of storm recording I did on a bet
<paultag> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1202331/song-of-storms-short.ogv
 * dzho d/l's that for later enjoyment
<paultag> :P
 * jrgifford saves that for future blackmail :P
<paultag> it's not my best work, but it ain't bad.
<paultag> so yeah, 8bit accordion
<jrgifford> awesome
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-11
<jrgifford> and once again, i miss the netsplit. :P
<Unit193> Eh? How'd you miss it?
<jrgifford> i was on the wrong server, again. :P
<jrgifford> (or the right server, depending on who you ask...)
<Unit193> My client didn't have to reconnect, but I got to see it all fly by :D
<jrgifford> :D
<jrgifford> anybody ever remapped f keys? i'm trying to fix mine.
<jrgifford> mainly, is there a GUI to do it? i'm not particularly interested in wandering aimlessly around with xmodmap. :P
<Unit193> I've not done it
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Unit193> Good evening, canthus13
 * canthus13 sneezes several times.
<canthus13> blah.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-03
<jandrusk> Ashtablula is still on the map?
<paultag> jandrusk: I think skellat is there
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-04
<drkokandy> should we try to schedule a Mansfield Ubuntu Hour before the holidays Cheri703 ?
<Cheri703> that'd be good :) I have no idea when though
<drkokandy> lol
<drkokandy> good point
<Cheri703> I will take a look at my schedule
<drkokandy> most days work pretty well for me, but again the soonest I could get there any night would probably be 5:45 or 6
<Cheri703> k, I'll take a look
<jandrusk> paultag: I know; I was trying to get him worked up.
<thafreak> so...
<thafreak> i have 4 samsung drives in a raid
<thafreak> one is possibly dying
<thafreak> and I can't buy samsung drives anymore...
<thafreak> so do I replace just the one dying drive with like a WD...
<thafreak> or replace all 4
<thafreak> if I replace all 4...what do I do with 3 older drives...
<canthus13> thafreak: sell them on ebay.
<thafreak> do people buy used hard drives on ebay?
<canthus13> yep.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-05
<Cheri703> I am cross posting this in a few places, apologies to those who see it multiple times, but:
<Cheri703> I may have asked this in the past, BUT! Tablet owners: Please tell me why I should get one. I have a laptop, smartphone, and desktop (and e-reader), but...is there something I am missing from life by not having a tablet? There's a really good deal on one on amazon today and it's *actually* well reviewed.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Netflix on the toilet on a bigger screen without the need for a keyboard.
<Cheri703> ah, but the way my bathroom is laid out, I can just set the laptop on the edge of the bathtub >_>
 * Cheri703 has never done this >_>
<canthus13> Cheri703: ..then you're missing nothing. Other than angry birds on a bigger screen than your phone.
<canthus13> Tablets have (IME) shorter wireless range, less flexibility, and no keyboard.
<Cheri703> yeah, some people think they're THE BEST, but I have never found a personal use-case
<canthus13> they're too underpowered for any non-keyboard application I might want to use them for, and the lack of a real keyboard makes it useless to me. Except maybe as a nice big remote for MythTV
<Cheri703> I'd been thinking for days that I'm out on the bus for errands, I wouldn't have to carry my big laptop bag in case of replying to emails or something, but not sure that use alone is worth $90 + shipping
<canthus13> Your phone functions just as well and is more portable than a tablet.
<Cheri703> bigger screen in case of doing things with work websites like needing to create accounts or something
<canthus13> but yeah... I've talked to dozens of people that abandoned all of their PCs for tablets... and then get pissed off because I can't remote into a tablet and fix their stuff.
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> I'd prolly just go for one of the larger cell phones for that.  My Photon has a 4.3" screen that works pretty well once I have the Hacker's keyboard installed.
<drkokandy> Cheri703: I don't think it's something missing from your life. I use mine as a portable lightweight extra video screen and reader (I don't own a dedicated e-reader). Maybe it's a mental thing, but I also find reading email less of a chore on a tablet, but it leaves something to be desired when you have to respond. Oh, and stupid little games.
<Cheri703> drkokandy: thanks :) I haven't found any specific *need* for one. I think reading email would be easier, but...not >$90 easier
<drkokandy> I support that. I think the killer thing for me was as a reader - I got my tablet mostly for graduate school when we had tons of pdfs to read, and staring at my monitor was really bad on my eyes
<Cheri703> yeah, that's my thing. the e-ink is way happier for my eyes than any lcd screen
<drkokandy> maybe I should have gone that route. but now I'm hooked on the stupid little games. And it's great as a portable tv
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> if there is ever an e-ink/lcd tablet device, I'd probably jump on it
<drkokandy> that would be cool.  I would be really interested in e-ink if they were able to make it in color. I do a lot of reading manga/comics and it's just not the same in black and white
<Cheri703> apparently amazon has a patent: http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/08/30/amazon-could-put-lcd-and-e-ink-displays-on-the-same-tablet
<drkokandy> maybe it's just a matter of time then :-)
<Cheri703> hope hope :)
<drkokandy> Kindle Fire Blaze?
<Cheri703> kindle paperfirewhiteblaze hd
<drkokandy> lol
<Cheri703> kindle firepaper would be pretty amusing
<Cheri703> or paperfire
<Cheri703> and you could use the lcd side for your color comics :)
<drkokandy> yup
<thafreak> i drove to pickup pizza for lunch
<thafreak> and npr was on in my car, bbc world have your say
<thafreak> by the time I got out of my driveway
<thafreak> they were talking about 4chan....on bbc world have your say...
<thafreak> my jaw dropped
<thafreak> I kinda thought I'd hear chris hansen or one of those local news reporters talking about it as a site for your kids to avoid
<thafreak> long before I heard it mentioned on something npr would re-broadcast...
<thafreak> It was a very interesting story...trolling...hacking for the lulz....doxing people...things you never expect to hear on npr
<thafreak> http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/whys  <- looks like you can download it already
<Cheri703> it's always a weird moment when internet and real life cross
<canthus13> Seriously, facebook? Cookies info: Technologies like cookies, pixels, and local storage are used to deliver, secure, and understand products, services, and ads, on and off Facebook. Learn more about how we and our partners use cookies and similar technologies.
<canthus13> ...They have to mention PIXELS?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-06
<dzho> you can tell by the pixels
<dzho> they are, therefore, quite important
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> I love socat....
<paultag> oh?
<thafreak> yeah...
<thafreak> a bug in this 3ware admin tool's ssl made modern web browsers not work with it
<thafreak> there's a fix of course, but this 3ware stuff is in a closed box raidarray
<thafreak> i can't just upgrade that
<thafreak> so socat to the rescue
<thafreak> socat connected via ssl, and ignored whatever was freaking my browser out
<thafreak> and my browser could connect to socat via normal http
<thafreak> problem solved
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Unit193> Well howdy ubuntulog.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-07
<canthus13> paultag: Hey... is there any way to unmaximize a window in awesome when it was maximized in gnome?
<paultag> canthus13: what do you mean? While it's floating?
<canthus13> Like... If a window was maximized in gnome, then opened in awesome, it won't tile. it just sits there, maximized, and acts like an ass, sometimes eating all your mouse clicks. :P
 * canthus13 can't recall any keyboard shortcut to fix that. :/
<canthus13> Hmm... meta-m on every window seems to correct it.  twice it it wasn't already maximized.
<thafreak> anyone else having problems with something called oneconf crashing all the time?
<thafreak> This is on an xubuntu box...
<thafreak> not sure if it's because I'm using it remotely via x2go or what...
<jandrusk> thafreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860331
<Unit193> paultag: You know any debian forum mods?
<paultag> Unit193: I didn't know we had a forum
<Unit193> Hah, nice.
<Cheri703> For Anyone Interested: (and apologies, I'm going to be cross posting in a few places) http://www.thehackeracademy.com/tha-deep-dive-analyzing-malware-in-memory/
<Cheri703> webinar open to the public
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-08
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you like dogs?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Depends, not so fond of little rat dogs, but not all are bad.
<Cheri703> ok :D I am looking for someone that won't steal my things that might be willing to camp out at my house for the duration of my work trip (like 3-5 days probably) and take my dogs out as needed
<Cheri703> wanna?
 * Cheri703 has pretty fast internet, can give access to netflix, and can stock the fridge
<Unit193> Would depend on when, but not sure how good I am at, hrm, commanding? dogs.
 * Cheri703 is going to pm you
<Cheri703> Unit193, drkokandy: I am available pretty much any evening this coming week for an Ubuntu Hour. If we have it at Panera again, drkokandy, does your offer of a ride still stand?
<drkokandy> Any night this week would work for me too Cheri703 - and I would be happy to give you a ride (it'll hopefully help prevent me from being late like last time)
<Cheri703> hehe, we can schedule it a bit later if that's better
<Cheri703> ok Unit193, it's up to you :) what night this week would work best?
<drkokandy> I just waited too long last time to leave I think. :-) Let me know what you two decide - I'm gonna pass out for tonight, but I'll check back in the IRC tomorrow. Night!
<Cheri703> sounds good. have a good night!
<Unit193> It's late, I'm already sleeping.
<Cheri703> somehow I don't believe that Unit193
<Unit193> Hrm, well in that case, many days don't look great this week, with car issues and all.
<Cheri703> hmm..ok, we could shoot for the next week perhaps, I'm occupied on the evening of 12/18, but beyond that my schedule is pretty open
<gilbert> Cheri703: we should try to set up an irc meeting for this month
<Cheri703> k
<gilbert> you want to send one of those scheduling things again
<gilbert> maybe for like wed or thurs next week?
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> 6, 7, 8pm options?
<gilbert> sounds good
<Cheri703> Link for poll: http://doodle.com/6qa4zwf2wfysbywx
<Cheri703> posted to forum and sent to the list.
<gilbert> k, thans Cheri703!
<drkokandy> Cheri703 & Unit193 - I'm out of town starting the 21st, but the couple days between the 18th & 21st would work for me
<drkokandy> the 20th my office is closed so I would be free at any time
 * skellat wanders off again
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-09
 * skellat waits on Launchpad to accept the uploaded new metapackage rev and to build said rev
 * skellat wanders off to break stuff
<paultag> in and out all day, this skellat is
<Cheri703> I know! How dare someone not leave their computer signed in to IRC all the time!
<Cheri703> I mean come on
<paultag> he has a guruplug that's always on iirc
<Cheri703> well, I mean he signs in and out a lot
<paultag> oh Cheri703, did you see my new badass sticker?
<paultag> https://twitter.com/paultag/status/277495113817657344/photo/1/large
<paultag> looks swagtastic
<Cheri703> nice!
<paultag> oh and my buddy just gave me a buff that's debian branded from france
<paultag> super amped
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> (one of these - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewVEK-AElDY)
<Cheri703> I am going to denver in January for work! \o/ first annual kickoff meeting for the company with everyone in person together
<paultag> \o/
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm pretty excited
<Cheri703> of course I found out about it like less than a week after I officially decided not to pursue moving to denver in 2013 >_<
<Cheri703> but that's ok, I'm going to try to stay a few extra days and explore anyway because denver is still on my list of places to possibly move in the future
<paultag> totally
<paultag> denver is nice
<dzho> but denver can stop you from doing all the things you'd like to
<dzho> (in case that's too obscure, don't take it too seriously http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEpAtTe-oJY )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-03
<skellat> I look forward to the day not just when Alan Bell's project of porting Ubuntu to the Raspberry Pi succeeds but also when there is a conversion kit to make the RPi into a portable akin to the Ben NanoNote.
<jrgifford> skellat: i think the porting to ubuntu is going to be interesting.
<jrgifford> many reasons, but the big one is the version of arm running on it
<dzho> yeah, any word on if/when there'll be a Pi that supports ARMv7?
<Unit193> BeagleBone Black.
<dzho> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-04
<cid420> sup all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cid420> How you been doing Unit193
<Unit193> Not too bad I suppose, trying the tabwin branch of xfwm and baking a new kernel.
<Unit193> You?
<cid420> not bad, trying to setup a DNS with 1 ip address, i dont know if it can be done. i purchased a domain and set up nameserver on 1 ip address
<cid420> damn my cable company can shell out a static for me. but it will cost 20 bucks for it lol forget that
<cid420> I guess i can use the dynamic, just have to change it everytime it changes from the cable company.
<Unit193> Where'd you get the domain from?
<cid420> i got it from network solutions
<cid420> the domains are going for 50 cents
<cid420> i want to register the domain on my server, don't i need to setup the nameservers to do that Unit?
<Unit193> I got mine from namecheap, they host it or let you do it.  They also have an API that you can use in ddclient (or, in my case, I could slap it in the router.)
<cid420> yes i also have one from namecheap
<cid420> oh please explain more on the api and dhclient.
<Unit193> ddclient, it's used for dynamic IPs, DynDNS being one host that's fairly well known. https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/583/
<jenni> [ How to configure DDClient?						(Dynamic DNS)					 • Namecheap.com Knowledgebase ] - https://j.mp/IsOMQ2
<cid420> thanks Unit
<Unit193> Sure.  I've not used the API, but nevertheless.
<cid420> and ddclient is linux base?
<Unit193> No, it's installable.  dhclient != ddclient
<cid420> yea just figured that out.. i am trying to understand the conf file, and where to obtain this information
<cid420> how would i know if it is working?
<cid420> damn totally forgot on how to kill a process, i thought it was ps -9 or ps killall process#
<skellat> killall firefox
<skellat> killall byobu
<cid420> so it is ps killall process# skellat
<cid420> ??
<Unit193> kill pid  or  killall processname
<cid420> thanks
<cid420> does this look right
<cid420> protocol=namecheap
<cid420> server=dynamicdns.power-factor.org
<cid420> login=wlee1970
<cid420> password=password
<cid420> power-factor.org
<cid420> my bad for interrupting all of you with all these questions, i figure you guys are busy.
<Unit193> Tad, but more that I've only used ddclient once.
<Unit193> I seem to have a use= var defined, but perhaps you don't need such a thing.
<cid420> yea I just don't know if it is really working no way on checking
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-05
<Unit193> So who went and scared off the cold?
<Unit193> skellat: Heya, may I (or did I already?) ask what the purpose of https://launchpad.net/~ohio-ubuntu-members was? :P
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Members -- Ohio in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/18Ek8iS
<cid420> how is everybody doing today
<skellat> Good.  In meeting over in #xubuntu-devel at the moment.
<cid420> nice
<cid420> let me know on the outcome
<cid420> i was just over there, pretty interesting Skellat
<skellat> cid420: Yep.
<skellat> Business gets serious
<cid420> I see that
<cid420> in our group skellat, is there any I can help with, want to get involve
<skellat> cid420: For now, that's all for discussion here as we try to decide where we're going: http://is.gd/NIooNZ
<jenni> [ The Meeting on 2013-11-23 - Ubuntu Discourse ] - http://is.gd
<skellat> If you click the link you can go to the discussion thread.  To contribute to the discussion you merely need your Launchpad login credentials
<paultag> is.gd broke there
<paultag> (cc jenni's handler)
<paultag> Oh, that's the title
<skellat> yano!
<cid420> ok skellat
<skellat> cid420: The link goes to discourse.ubuntu.com where discussion over where Ubuntu Ohio wants to go for the future is being had.  The discussion is open and people can contribute.
<skellat> There are a bunch of ideas floating around but we have to have some expressions of interest
<cid420> I am going to try and show up to the meetings for our group, we have a meeting once a mth?
<skellat> Generally
<skellat> .tw 408682750967697408
<jenni> Our community wallpaper contest for 14.04 is still running. Submit yours! See http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-default-wallpapers/ for details (@Xubuntu)
<cid420> jenni: wish i knew graphics it would be a great help
<jenni> cid420, Part of that world.
<belkinsa> Ubuntu too?  or is this just fro Xubuntu?
<skellat> belkinsa: That one's just from Xubuntu.  Only just got wind of it mere moments ago from XPL.
<belkinsa> I see.
<belkinsa> skellat, I will reply to your question the thread soon.
<skellat> There are 11 people on the Xubuntu team.  From that 11 people there are 3 who sit variously upon Community Council, LoCo Council, and Forum Council.  Except for IRC Council and Technical Board, Xubuntu is on the march.
<skellat> s/Xubuntu team/Xubuntu leadership team/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: There are 11 people on the Xubuntu leadership team.  From that 11 people there are 3 who sit variously upon Community Council, LoCo Council, and Forum Council.  Except for IRC Council and Technical Board, Xubuntu is on the march.
<Unit193> You were right the first time, Xubuntu team.
<cid420> Hey Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Howdy, cid420.
<cid420> what is Trusty Tahr?
<belkinsa> The code name for Ubuntu 14.04
<cid420> oh
<belkinsa> Each Ubuntu version has it's code name.
<cid420> right
<cid420> just not familiar with 14.04
<cid420> code name
<Unit193> lsb_release -c
<Unit193> Codename:	bob
<cid420> is there information link i can goto, so i can read up on Trusty Tahr
<cid420> Jeni?
<cid420> jeeni*
<cid420> lol nvm
<belkinsa> OMG Ubuntu may have something on it.
<Unit193> Eh..
<cid420> i was just there didnt see it
<belkinsa> Community wiki?  Better one?
<skellat> Mark Shuttleworth's blog
<paultag> hah
<belkinsa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/expect-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<jenni> [ What to Expect in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Next April ] - https://j.mp/ILa2Az
<cid420> cool thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem
<Unit193> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty what's proposed.
<jenni> [ Blueprints : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/IGjNiU
<belkinsa> And one feature: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/unity-trusty-global-menu-switch
<jenni> [ Ubuntu 14.04 Adds Global Menu "Off" Switch | OMG! Ubuntu! ] - https://j.mp/1bjQ8D0
<Unit193> Actually, all you need is http://imgur.com/gallery/kTk5fuO :----D
<jenni> [ Trusty Thar is the next Ubuntu version. This majestic beast is just waiting to be captioned. - Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1bjQc5M
<belkinsa> Lol.
<belkinsa> skellat, replied: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/the-meeting-on-2013-11-23/1259/6
<jenni> [ The Meeting on 2013-11-23 - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1bjQABo
<skellat> Excellent
<skellat> I'll look at it when I'm not fighting with Iceweasel gobbling up so much system resources on the BeagleBoard-xM
<belkinsa> Okay.  I hope it makes sense.
<cid420> belkinsa: letting you know that i am very new to all of this.. some of the questions are stupid, i am at that age any questions isnt stupid, that is why i asked them I can google it, but i dont know what to look for. that is why i ask here, that is the sol purpose 1. is to get to know people 2. learn by them.
<belkinsa> Okay, I understand.  I guess I should say sorry for my behavior.  For some reason, I do this because I click around to figure out what to do without reading first.  I'm just not tech support, and I need to stop trying to be.
<Unit193> skellat: See ping in backlog?
<cid420> Belkinsa: I totally understand, just my understanding of a group is help each other work together as a whole, and try to understand each other. I am a teamplayer, and it seems you are too.
<belkinsa> Right, we all since we are members of the Ohio Team.
 * Unit193 is terrible with people.
<skellat> Unit193: Yes, that group is not needed anymore now that the check script works right and the back-end problem to Launchpad was fixed to make the script work.  The group was only ever needed so I didn't have to go back and compare membership of two group sets by hand again.  I'll go nuke it shortly.
<belkinsa> I think I might just feel a disconnection between the members sometimes since we are scattered.
<belkinsa> But I think we can fix this "disconnection".
<cid420> it's going to happen can't control it. there is only 1 person that is even close by where i live is cathus13. hehe
<cid420> canthus13*
<cid420> Unit193: you do good with me when i go off the deep end on questioning hehe
<belkinsa> Well, I was thinking (jrgifford too) about using Hangouts and IRC bi-monthly-ish to talk about what we are doing Ubuntu-wise.
<belkinsa> And it's favours.
<belkinsa> But how many are willing to do this.
<Unit193> cid420: You're technically based, that's easy.
<skellat> Unit193: Queued for deletion on LP.  Shouldn't take too long.
<cid420> LP?
<belkinsa> LaunchPad
<cid420> ok
<cid420> thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<cid420> skellat: we have a state park that has a lodge hehe
<cid420> thought deer creek look really nice
 * skellat disappears for a while
<cid420> hhe
<belkinsa> AFK- need my nap
<cid420> what is a good IDE to learn Linux programming, and is there any tutorials
<cid420> later Bel
<Unit193> skellat: Try xombrero on the beaglebone! :D
<skellat> I'm not sure which is worse, the story or the comments: http://www.starbeacon.com/local/x439241290/Police-say-mom-punched-out-5-year-old-daughter
<jenni> [ Police say mom punched out 5-year-old daughter » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/18mbx1C
 * skellat goes back to making the PPA complain with more backport uploads
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Current podcast (142): http://is.gd/TUc6Sv | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh | BOFH excuse #434: Please state the nature of the technical emergency
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Winter Weather Advisory issued December 05 at 9:28PM EST until December 06 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> .nws 44135
<jenni> Winter Weather Advisory issued December 05 at 9:28PM EST until December 06 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Cleveland, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC035 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<Unit193> /mode -c ;D
<Unit193> Temp: 30 F (-1 C) ~ snow ice pellets mist ~ Windchill: 23 F (-5 C) ~ Humidity: 93% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Fri 06, 00:00
<belkinsa> Well that's nice, I don't need to go class today because of the weather.
<jrgifford> nice!
<jrgifford> no such luck here
<belkinsa> Yeah, but in my class that I was canceled, I'm three points away from a "A".
<belkinsa> Correction A+
<jrgifford> hah
<andygraybeal>  is it really that bad up north?
<andygraybeal> i'm down here past athens, near parkersburg and everythign still looks okay
<jrgifford> here in cleveland it's fine
<jrgifford> some snow on the ground, roads are clear, nothing terrible.
<belkinsa> We just have ice on the roads and snow is coming around 1 PM here in South-west.
<andygraybeal> my post got lost in #ubuntu maybe you guys could hold my hand.. here is the posting:
<andygraybeal> if i connect a usb drive to my computer, and it doesn't automatically pop up, what steps should i take ot troubleshoot?   i do an "sudo lsusb" and it shows up in my usb device list.  i do an "sudo fdisk -l" but nothing pops up.  any help is appreciated.
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: interesting
<andygraybeal> :)
<jrgifford> so do you have the gnome disk tool installed?
<jrgifford> or gparted?
<andygraybeal> hmmm i dunno.. gparted yes.
<jrgifford> does it work?
<andygraybeal> i can fire it up two secs
<jrgifford> s/work/show up there
<jenni> jrgifford meant to say: does it show up there?
<andygraybeal> nope, doesn't register
<andygraybeal> fdisk -l, or gparted doesn't show  a thing
<jrgifford> is it just that drive?
<andygraybeal> just my normal stuff.. you know, not the drive i'm after
<jrgifford> and just that port?
<jrgifford> s/and/or
<jenni> jrgifford meant to say: or just that port?
<jrgifford> jenni: well thats going to get annoying quickly
<andygraybeal> hmm oh.. the usb port, i i can try another port, but this is the third machine i've tried to get this drive to work on.
<jrgifford> the drive might be dead-dead.
<andygraybeal> yano, control your jenni :)
<jenni> jrgifford: *aims lazer poiner and fires*.
<jrgifford> the onboard chip might have fried itself.
<jrgifford> jenni: yolo!
<jrgifford> i think yano is hiding behind his bot now... ;)
<jenni> jrgifford, You Only Live Once.
<andygraybeal> hahahahaha
<belkinsa> Bot is alive?
<andygraybeal> jenni, i'm so lonely.
<jrgifford> or at least pretending to be.
 * belkinsa stares at jenni
<jenni> andygraybeal, Why are you lonely?
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, rad thank you for your helps.
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: sadly, that sounds like a dead drive to me.
<jrgifford> not a linux problem. :(
<andygraybeal> oh shitza bros!  i had a kid.. he's up in dublin methodist hospital at the NICU
<andygraybeal> he's been there for a week, but it looks like he's gonna pull through
<andygraybeal> i get him back on monday!!!!  if everything goes well.
<jrgifford> congrats!
<jrgifford> i hope everything goes well, i remember when my sister was in the NICU at that age.
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, i wasn't blaming linux for sure!
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, yea, i've never had any one i know in  a NICU
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: wasn't saying you were, was just stating the facts.
<andygraybeal> jrgifford,  :)
<andygraybeal> they did all kinds crap to the poor guy... but at least he is alive.
<andygraybeal> that is all that matters
<cid420> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cid420> what you upto Unit
<cid420> hey guys, i have an offer if interested head over to my website, if you are looking for cheap VPS http://power-factor.org
<belkinsa> Hey
<cid420_> anybody know a good HTML Editor for xubuntu?
<belkinsa> Would Bluefish work?
<cid420_> never tried it.. let me look in the software center
<cid420_> I will give that a shot thanks Bel
<belkinsa> Not a problem, and you can call me Svetlana, if you want.
<belkinsa> Belkin is my last name
<cid420_> oh ok i will try to remember :)
<belkinsa> It's cool, I think we most just type in the full nick
<jrgifford> cid420_: i like sublime text 2/3
<cid420_> oh yea, there is one for xubuntu too?
<cid420_> they have the libraries
<cid420_> no ide in the software center
<belkinsa> It's for all Linux dirstos, I believe
<cid420_> ok
<cid420_> going to try out the bluefish right now
<cid420> oh Hey Svet my real name is William
<cid420> simple name to remember
<belkinsa> Yeah, but you should really use Sveta or Lana.
<belkinsa> Sveta is my Russian nick and Lana is the English one
<jrgifford> i just use irc handles.
<jrgifford> easier to remember people. ;p
<belkinsa> I do too.
<cid420_> guys i use handles.. .i was being polite and offer my real name
<cid420_> was being informal
<belkinsa> I think it's just different in this community.
<belkinsa> this = Ubuntu as a whole
<Unit193> jrgifford: Heh, yeah.  Yours is easier as it is in your nick. :D
<jrgifford> Unit193: OK nameless one ;)
<paultag> crash_override
<Unit193> Hey!  I've said mine, Unit 193! :P
<jrgifford> Lol paultag
<paultag> no, really
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers_(film)
<jenni> [ Hackers (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/1jve4Lw
<paultag> for those who didn't grok
<jrgifford> i know
<paultag> I know :)
<paultag> but for the others
<paultag> new debian desktop: http://www.neowin.net/forum/uploads/post-273862-1257176996.jpg
<jrgifford> sweet
<paultag> nonono
<paultag> that's crash override's machine
<paultag> bah
<paultag> you kids
<jrgifford> not kids
<jrgifford> tired people
<jrgifford> ;p
<jrgifford> sleep? eh. whats that?
<jrgifford> stupid deadlines.
<Unit193> Heeeey, is crash_override something that can be used in Winders? :D
<jrgifford> rofl
<paultag> wat is ubuutu wehere did windows go, this game sucks
<dzho> such funny
<paultag> i've got http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TAXt5a0v9U on loop right now
<paultag> which is
<jenni> [ Rhabarber - Barbara - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1bm2Lxs
<belkinsa> Nice timing
<belkinsa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-07
<skellat> ¡BONG!
<skellat> Everybody frozen yet?
<Unit193> Temp: 24 F (-4 C) ~ light snow mist ~ Windchill: 18 F (-8 C) ~ Humidity: 96%
<Unit193> Nah.
<jrgifford> skellat: not really, no. some snow, not much.
<jrgifford> you>
<jrgifford> *?
<belkinsa> We have snow but I don't know how much, but it's pretty out there.  ;)
<belkinsa> skellat: What is required for a point of contact of a LoCo?
<skellat> belkinsa: From the LoCo Council's perspective, you must have a Launchpad account and must have signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<skellat> From Ubuntu Ohio's perspective, we additionally require being part of Ubuntu Member group on Launchpad so that there is no doubt you can access the Community Budget administered by Canonical Community Team
<skellat> belkinsa: Moving?
<skellat> The point of contact is normally listed as "Owner" on the LoCo's team page in Launchpad
<belkinsa> No, I was thinking about removing some stress off you, but I guess I can't since I'm not Ubuntu Member, yet.
<skellat> belkinsa: Oh, I can delegate
<skellat> There are some things I can't delegate
<skellat> But there is quite a lot I can
<skellat> And the only stress that is going on is trying to figure out what on earth HR is doing with the paperwork in the hiring process that has dragged on for 2 months now for a job I applied for back in October.  The "Firm Job Offer" letter I got yesterday was so mealy-mouthed and evasive that I'm kinda scratching my head wondering what is going on.
<belkinsa> Oh, okay, I see.  And yeah, I guess since we are not so active as a LoCo, there isn' that much stress on you.
<skellat> Nah
<skellat> I'm doing fine
<belkinsa> But in the future, you want to change that, right?  At least based on that post on discourse.
<skellat> Possibly
<skellat> I gotta head out to pick up some wood from the county seat
<skellat> Be back in a little while
 * skellat disappears
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> You pretty much answered my question.
<cid420> has anybody messed with slackware?
<belkinsa> I think I may know someone, but he is outside this channel.
<cid420> ok I was thinking on messing with it.. in the pass you had to get your fingers dirty more then other OS's
<belkinsa> The person nick here is phillw.
<belkinsa> You can pop in this channel and ask him: #phillw
<cid420> will do thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<dzho> slackware
<dzho> man, I started with slackware
<dzho> that was a *long* time ago
<dzho> cid420: I guess it would be ok to give a look on a virtual machine or something
<belkinsa> Didn't someone talk about this at OLF?
<belkinsa> OLF2013*
<cid420> that is what i did. it is still difficult to run..  you have partition the harddrive by hand then mount it. it isnt user friendly as they stated on there website
<dzho> on slackware's website?
<cid420> yea www.slackware.com
<belkinsa> Any luck in their channel?
<cid420> have not gotten that far yet still fiddling with it
<dzho> well, when I used it, it was floppy sets
<dzho> with boot and root floppies
 * dzho mutters something about a lawn
<cid420> LOL i missed a word called Setup in root.. that fixed it lol
<dzho> heh
<belkinsa> Heh, done that once but with the command "push"
<dzho> the cool thing back then was that there was this filesystem called umsdos, where you could put your filesystem in DOS and so share it with Windows 9x
<dzho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT_filesystem_and_Linux
<jenni> [ FAT filesystem and Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/IycOt1
<dzho> come to think of it, maybe I should try to double up on my use of FAT filesystems on external USB hard drives
<cid420> dzho: yea i remember that
<dzho> one challenge I have with them is that in some situations I want to be just another linux fs
<dzho> and so format it with ext3 or ext4
<dzho> but sometimes I want to be able to move stuff among linux, MacOS and Windows
<dzho> and there are a lot of tradeoffs no matter what you use there.
<cid420> I remember before you get into anything like the system doing the administration stuff you had to compile the kernel to fit your hardware needs
<dzho> also, sometimes I want to be able to boot and run off the USB drive as a rescue system
<dzho> cid420: yeah, needed to do a lot more compilation back in the day
<dzho> and X was a lot more of a pain
<dzho> there are still driver problems these days
<dzho> but nothing like there was
<cid420> yea
<dzho> every once in a while I need to run dkms to build a kernel module
<cid420> would be worth setting up a newsgroup for yourself and select certain subjects to read upon or is that hard to do?
<belkinsa> With Thunderbird?
<cid420> no i mean a server
<cid420> for a person use
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> Sounds like a feed reader to me
<dzho> I used to read a lot of news back in the day.
<dzho> had fond memories of using 'nn'
<cid420> see i have a file server to stream movies that i have backup from my originals, and a email server, I have another server sitting right here doing nothing, so i was thinking on setting up a newsgroup server
<dzho> then, more recently, I installed nn and pointed it at a news server.
<dzho> and I no longer liked it as much as I remembered having done so :-)
<belkinsa> I was a part of one a while back
<dzho> sdf/freeshell is good for this sort of stuff, though.
<cid420> what do you mean dzho
<dzho> like, they run a gopherserver
 * dzho is logged onto his account there now, giving nn a try again
<dzho> it looks like it's going to time out trying to connect to the default news server though
 * canthus13 wonders why the hell anyone would install linux on FAT.
<skellat> canthus13: Masochism?
<canthus13> Heh. Masochists aren't usually stupid.
<cid420> i tried to make my own gopher server but just not enough documentation for it
<cid420> wake up fools hehe
<andygraybeal> gopher :)
 * belkinsa starts to snicker
<andygraybeal> so the gui runs on console ctrl-alt-f7 right?  is there a way to run a libvirt/kvm box and have it show up on say ctrl-alt-f6 or something?
<jrgifford> cid420: there have been situations where I might want to have linux on a fat32 or ntfs system...
<jrgifford> primarily the Pi, where I might need to transfer files from my windows boxes.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-08
<belkinsa> skellat: thank you for connecting me to knome, we (and others) are making good head way to changing the wiki.
<andygraybeal> i apologies.. i'm slow as anything around here... i'm still using sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.... what is the proper way to do this?   i try: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start .... and it tells me unknown instance... grrrrrr.
<andygraybeal> i'm in ubuntu 12.04
<andygraybeal> sometimes i wonder to myself if i just should have stuck with bsd :)
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Is this before or after you first use  /etc/init.d/networking action  ?
<andygraybeal> hmm it's been after..
<Unit193> So, my guess is that by using the first, well, first, upstart lost track of it. :P
<andygraybeal> aah okay so i did a start and it didn't give me shizz
<Unit193> Because it's already running, no?
<andygraybeal> yes it is.. or something i'm confused.
<andygraybeal> hold on, lemme just reboot the thing and try agian
<andygraybeal> okay, i rebooted.. and run the command ....
<andygraybeal> andy@redbud:~$ sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<andygraybeal> [sudo] password for andy:
<andygraybeal> stop: Unknown instance:
<andygraybeal> andy@redbud:~$
<Unit193> Well then, I can tell you it works in Saucy, so when you upgrade to trusty it should work as well.  May as well use the old script, then. :P
<Unit193> (Also, learn restart?)
<andygraybeal> i figured restart was broken
<andygraybeal> so that is why manual stop/start
<andygraybeal> i'm used to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart :)
<Unit193> ALrighty.
<Unit193> s/L/l/
<jenni> Unit193 meant to say: Alrighty.
<andygraybeal> you know  what i'm saying right?
<Unit193> Yes.
<andygraybeal> i'd like to stick with 12.04
<andygraybeal> if i can
<andygraybeal> i'm a fuddy duddy
<belkinsa> Even up to the release of the next LTS?
<Unit193> /etc/init.d/bleh commands can be more helpful, but generally more helpful in Debian.  Said trusty because it's the next LTS, figured you might update when it's out.
<andygraybeal> aah yes, trusty ;)  id din't know that was next lts.
<andygraybeal> belkinsa, no no, i'll move to next lts.
<belkinsa> Okay.
<andygraybeal> i didn't know what trusty was :)
<Unit193> Ubuntu 14.04 "Trusty Thar"  (Or, codenamed twerking tiger.)
<andygraybeal> hahahahahah twerky tiger....
<andygraybeal> now i have to look up whta a that is...
<andygraybeal> err.. thar is..
<Unit193> Ahahaha! :D
<andygraybeal> wow, found my prob on askubuntu.com : http://askubuntu.com/questions/345566/networking-stop-waiting-error
<jenni> [ 12.04 - Networking stop/waiting error - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1knW0kl
<andygraybeal> t's not exaclty the same cause i'm not using bridging and they talk about bridging..
<andygraybeal> and they are using dhcp.. and i'm static... but anyways.. i'll keep searching
<andygraybeal> ah maybe  i need to mention each interface per command
<andygraybeal> err network-interface ...
<andygraybeal> nevermind i'll stop posting my stupid thoughts here.
<Unit193> I generally post mine in another channel.
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> where where???
<Unit193> #xubuntu-offtopic tends to get a few. :P
<andygraybeal> nice
<andygraybeal> you like xfce ?
<andygraybeal> i like the mousey mascot :)
<Unit193> Yes, I do like Xfce quite well.
<andygraybeal> it is very pretty
<Unit193> If you don't use the default Xfce theme, yes.  Default Xubuntu is quite nice though.
<Unit193> Not what I use, of course, but still nice.
<Unit193> Oh hey, you aren't on TWC, is http://rbx.proof.ovh.net/files/100Mio.dat slow for you as well?
<andygraybeal> estimated 4 minutes... i'm 3mbit down dsl from .. in a very rural area
<andygraybeal> my service provider is windstream
<Unit193> Yeah, I saw.
<Unit193> Hrm, looks like sbg is the slower one (right now, normally much faster.  Nights tend to kill it.)
<andygraybeal> says it's moving at 200K/s avg
<andygraybeal> which is good fo rme... it's spiking up to 300K/s
<andygraybeal> which seems normal
<andygraybeal> sbg?
<Unit193> Heh, not for me, that's not far off where it is for me, which isn't great.
<Unit193> http://sbg.proof.ovh.net/files/100Mio.dat
<andygraybeal> ah
<andygraybeal> ah it's up into 400K/s
<andygraybeal> holding sgtrong in 300K/s
<Unit193> Average was 355 KB/s - in 4m 49s
<andygraybeal> yea, remeber i'm rural.. and windstream :)
<andygraybeal> and adsl :)
<andygraybeal> i'm happy with 200/300K/s :)
<andygraybeal> are you doing wget ?
<Unit193> Compare to their Canadaian DC: ~1.87 MB/s in 53s  My upspeed is crappy though, 120KB/s.  Yes, of course.
<andygraybeal> my up is 756k :)
<andygraybeal> so it's a crawlin'
<andygraybeal> but this is the best we can do down here next to cellyphone or old school dialup.
<Unit193> Doesn't matter much if you don't upload much.  Are you capped too?  My cousins in the middle of _nohere_ have wireless, not stable but it's uncapped.
<andygraybeal> 5m 22s 318K/s avg
<andygraybeal> i don't think we are capped
<andygraybeal> wirelesS??  what?  like celly?
<Unit193> No, I think they have wireless tower internet, not 100% sure.
<Unit193> (Not 3/4G)
<andygraybeal> that is weird to me!
<andygraybeal> that is neat it exists though
<andygraybeal> what part of the world?
<Unit193> Indiana. :D
<andygraybeal> ah different country
<Unit193> I can walk from there to the next county, and have done it.
<andygraybeal> i'm on the far side other side of the state in the south, next to parkersburg
<Unit193> Hah, their ASN is "Indiana Fiber Network", so it's some unnamed reseller even. :D
<Unit193> I tend to notice the slowdown in connection to OVH France because that's, knowing my luck, when I want to download a ~700MB file. >_<
<andygraybeal> why you using france network?
<andygraybeal> what is this ovh?
<Unit193> Servers, downloading http://unit193.net/openbox/ last time.
<jenni> [ Openbox desktop! ] - https://j.mp/1knYZt2
<Unit193> (Though of course there's other things I'd pull too.)
<andygraybeal> ah.. is this your own desktop ?
<andygraybeal> this is neat!
<Unit193> It's not the best of course, but I have this in my PXE setup.  14.04 based one should be better since I got some fixes upstreamed.
<andygraybeal> pxe, boot over network?  i've done that locally, are you doing it remotely?
<Unit193> Nope, it's locally.  I've got the squashfs so it doesn't go over tftp too, causing slowdowns.
<andygraybeal> hmmmmmmmm
<andygraybeal> i never did the squashfs thing i believe.. i did use tftp
<andygraybeal> i cannot think of such things :)  ... is it locally butting off a partition.. via PXE ... i apologize for my idiocy
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/UlOENlCo3dB48IcdcX7p That's about the structure.
<jenni> [ Paste #UlOENlCo3dB48IcdcX7p | LodgeIt! ] - https://j.mp/1knZZgA
<Unit193> (I'm too lazy to set up nfs, I'm using cifs. :P )
<andygraybeal> this is a menu...
<andygraybeal> a boot menu yes?
<Unit193> Yes.
<andygraybeal> i see
<andygraybeal> how do you boot pxe off of squashfs?
<andygraybeal> don't worry about explaining.. i do not have the mind for this right now ;)
<andygraybeal> i was happy to figure out tftp / pxe booting years ago.
<Unit193> http://unit193.net/pxe.png - http://unit193.net/pxe2.png  Squashfs is a filesystem, compressed one at that, it's what's used in the live system.  I just transfer it over cifs since casper supports that.
<andygraybeal> hmmmm okay
<Unit193> Am I crazy?  Yes.  Do I need PXE?  Not really. :P
<andygraybeal> okay
<andygraybeal> i get confused easily
<andygraybeal> i watch that linux action show :)  do you like it?
<andygraybeal> i mean, not religiously, but when i have some time.. they make me laugh
<andygraybeal> it also makes me drool over system76 :)
<andygraybeal> but i get a strange edgy feeling from both of them also.. i'm not sure why...
<andygraybeal> other than irc, i don't interact with people talking about computers.. so LAS is all i have :)
<Unit193> Not seen it.
<andygraybeal> well.. talking to people about computers around here is like.. just nodding my head about how windows8 sucks and how the guys who at staples who work on everyones computers are awesome.... i kind of just say yea.. that's cool man.
<andygraybeal> i mention anything with the word ... linux and they are like.. what?  is that a database thing?
<andygraybeal> and i'm like.. yea a database thing.
<Unit193> Hrm, don't think there's really many here either, but it's bigger and of course I don't know everyone.  One person in this channel isn't _too_ far away.  I know/kind of talk to a Mac fan, and there's a Windows geek I know too, but he likes Winders8. :P
<andygraybeal> ya, i'm sure windows8 is fine if that is what your into.. just more fud as far as i'm concerned..  i'm just happy to stick with the NT line of machines as far as i care.
<andygraybeal> NT heritage line...
<Unit193> Win 2K, XP, and 7 is usable I suppose.
<andygraybeal> but i don't think there is the 9x/dos heritage existing anymore, so as far as i care it's all good.
<Unit193> I have a exported win 3.1 vm. :D
<andygraybeal> i don't want to touch any of this shit with even if it was to help a poor soul.
<andygraybeal> you are sadistic.
<Unit193> I don't use it...
<andygraybeal> sorry for cussing.. i forget about rules.
<Unit193> I got networking working in it. :P
<andygraybeal> i had a group of users who would not switch from 98 to NT to save their lives because Filemaker Pro wasn't NT compatible.. and i wanted to die a slow death every day i worked there.
<andygraybeal> this was years and years ago.... 80 users... i hated myself
<andygraybeal> i was the poor tech.. they wouldn't let me make overarching decisions.. i was just collision control.
<Unit193> Well, that's fun.
<andygraybeal> yea.. i swore never to put myself into a position like that ever again.
<andygraybeal> even if it means i go poor.
<andygraybeal> and lose my house.. etc.
<Unit193> http://unit193.net/dump/ wait, it's actually in there!  So, working with Win7 and AD now, then? ;)
<jenni> [ Index of /dump/ ] - https://j.mp/18sdlGB
<andygraybeal> me?  no i work on a farm
<andygraybeal> i'm a field hand.
<andygraybeal> but... they have win7 in the office and.... i again want to kill myself.. i thought i could get away.
<Unit193> Well there you go then.
<andygraybeal> so i want her to throw her quickbooks up onto intuits cloud and use linux instead.
<andygraybeal> i should have not menitoned i know about computers.
<andygraybeal> i'm too nice...........
<belkinsa> skellat: ping
<andygraybeal> now i want to die.
<skellat> belkinsa: pong
<Unit193> andygraybeal: At least it isn't 8, 7 isn't so bad.
<belkinsa> We need you in the #ubuntu-doc channel, thabnks
<belkinsa> thanks*
<andygraybeal> yes, i don't mind 7... it's home.. she has vista home too, there are two machines.
<andygraybeal> she wants to upgade her vista box.. so i told her to atleast get 7pro
<andygraybeal> i installed cygwin on both of them so i can at least ease my self destruction.
<Unit193> Indeed!  Cygwin is quite nice, then drop a ssh server in there for ease of use. :D
<andygraybeal> exactly.. BOOOM
<andygraybeal> now i can actually use this goddamn box
<Unit193> (Keyfiles only, if you would. :P )
<andygraybeal> omg.. and instant putty install...
<andygraybeal> oh yes, keyfiles are godsend
<Unit193> PuTTY is nice and all, but xfce4-terminal just feels better. :P
<andygraybeal> but no run on winders!
<andygraybeal> or does?
<Unit193> Not sure.
<andygraybeal> um.. i had to look up twerking tiger.. now my eyes .. i must share this internet goodness with you..
<andygraybeal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugcfcrjCJDk
<jenni> [ RIT TWERKING TIGER - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/18sebTJ
<Unit193> Already saw it, but never finished it.
<andygraybeal> i hate you
<Unit193> Sooo, is it bad my thought (other than "OH gosh no") is "he's doing it wrong" bad?
<Unit193> HE DOESN'T STOP TURNING.
<andygraybeal> hehehehehe
<Unit193> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gsimplecal.html Y U NO UPDATE?! :P
<jenni> [ Debian Package Tracking System -	gsimplecal ] - https://j.mp/18seEVS
<Unit193> Also watched another vid on something, and it's annoying because they don't stop talking...
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRsNdIYeyPk OH GOSH MAKE IT STAP!
<jenni> [ Dora and Barney twerk team dance - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/18sf0M9
<andygraybeal> you are evil.
<Unit193> So I've been told.
<andygraybeal> do you use tmux?
<Unit193> screen
<andygraybeal> i'm used more used to screen.. i'm trying out tmux
<Unit193> I like it, using 2.1 now.  Tried tmux for a while, some querks didn't take well to me. :P
<andygraybeal> hmm... 2.1 is new version of screen... or is it still ancient?
<andygraybeal> i thought they abandoned screen
<andygraybeal> i will google
<andygraybeal> it still looks ancient
<Unit193> It's in git http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs/main/s/screen/unstable_changelog
<jenni> https://j.mp/18sfUbJ
<Unit193> http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/screen.html - Trusty will have it too, finally.
<jenni> [ Debian Package Tracking System -	screen ] - https://j.mp/18sfX7h
<andygraybeal> you use ldap for auth anywhere?
<Unit193> Nope.
<andygraybeal> k
<Unit193> FWIW, I've used screen from Debian in Ubuntu now for a while with no issues.
<andygraybeal> k
<Unit193> o
<andygraybeal> can someone hold my hand .... i'm trying to understand how to configure ssl.  i purchased a domain from gandi, and i get a free ssl certificate... totally legit.  now.. when i go to download this stuff from their site i get a .crt file and a .pem file.  Apache appears to want a SSLCertificate file and a SSLCertificateKeyfile  ... please help explain this to me.  I assume the .crt file is the SSLCertificate file... how
<andygraybeal> does the .pem fit?  and how do i get a .key file?
<Unit193> pem is cert and key.
<andygraybeal> okay.
<andygraybeal> so i assume that the .pem file which appears to be generic it is titled: GandiStandardSSLCA.pem is the SSLCertificateKeyFile ?
<andygraybeal> and the .crt file which i think is generated just for me is the .SSLCertificateFIle ?
<andygraybeal> i guess i'm still in the dark.. i apologize.
<Unit193> The one is the "parent" cert, the crt file should be your private one.
<andygraybeal> okay, cool.  how do i get apache to be happy with these guys?
<Unit193> I don't use apache.
<andygraybeal> cools.  thanks for your help.  i'll keep futzing with it.
<andygraybeal> it will eventually succumb.
<andygraybeal> ive done this with self signed stuff
<andygraybeal> so when people talk about a .key file... are they talking about the .pem file?
<Ukiks> Key file should be the private key, pem is both private and public,  IIRC.
<andygraybeal> ok.... so do i create a key file from the .crt file?
<andygraybeal> i got two files from gandi, .crt and .pem.
<Unit193> http://www.flatmtn.com/article/setting-ssl-certificates-apache ?
<jenni> [ Setting up SSL Certificates on Apache | Flat Mountain ] - https://j.mp/1hFEgDZ
<andygraybeal> thanks, i'lll read
<Unit193> http://wiki.gandi.net/en/hosting/using-linux/tutorials/ubuntu/ssl better, is my guess since it's exact, one would hope.
<jenni> [ Configuring Apache to use your Gandi SSL Certificate - Welcome to Gandi's Online Documentation Wiki - Gandi Docs ] - https://j.mp/1hFEivs
<andygraybeal> ah rad thanks
<andygraybeal> aah the gandi .pem file is a chainfile
<andygraybeal> rad :)
<andygraybeal> intermedieate chain file :)
<andygraybeal> okay i think i have to regnerate the certs because i lost the .key file
<andygraybeal> or something like that.
<andygraybeal> okay i got it, cert request, cert, key, and chain file.. rock on.
<andygraybeal> good to learn new things.
<Unit193> :D
<andygraybeal> and it looks like the certificate request has nothing to do with apache config.
<andygraybeal> just the cert, key and pem.
<andygraybeal> rockin, it fired up now.
<andygraybeal> this is a pretty awesome ssl checker: http://www.digicert.com/help/
<jenni> [ SSL Certificate Checker - Installation Diagnostic Tool | DigiCert.com ] - https://j.mp/1hFGqDA
<Unit193> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<jenni> [ Qualys SSL Labs - Projects / SSL Server Test ] - https://j.mp/1hFGNOq
<andygraybeal> neat, i'll try that one too
<andygraybeal> hmm mine doesn't support Forward Secrecy with any of the microsoft browsers in the simulatoin.
<andygraybeal> it's a rabbit hole for sure.
<Unit193> It's MS, no problem. :P
<Unit193> Though hear the rendering of 11 is better, even if they went retard with UA.
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> UA ... never heard of it yet. should i bother to google it?
<Unit193> user agent.
<andygraybeal> ah ok
<cid420> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<jenni> https://j.mp/RCLaPc
<belkinsa> Fail.
<cid420> what is
<belkinsa> Jenni not showing what it is
<jenni> belkinsa: Do you know what Eigen Vectors are?
<belkinsa> Then again, it was just a image not a page
<cid420> yea
<cid420> got the link off a newsgroup
<cid420> http://linuxcounter.net/distributions/stats.html
<jenni> [ LiCo - The New LinuxCounter Project - Get counted as a linux user ] - https://j.mp/1bqcaaG
<Unit193> DVL is dead?  And Backtrack rebased to Debian with Kali.
<Unit193> #! is Debian now too.
<Unit193> Heh, so I don't quite agree with that graphic.  Seen it before and it is nice though.
<jrgifford> #! has been debian for a long time though... isn't it?
<Unit193> Yep.
<belkinsa> skellat: what is your feed url to your blog
<skellat>  belkinsa: Just got back from visiting kin in Cleveland.  What do you need the feed URL for?  It should be listed on planet.ubuntu.com for use...
<belkinsa> Okay, i will check
<belkinsa> My feed reader is giving me a format error
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-03
<belkinsa> skellat, we have mod requests on the lists.ubuntu.com mailing-list.  What is the password?
<belkinsa> (to our mailing-list)
<skellat> belkinsa: I was trying to get rt@ubuntu.com to get that reset but there has been no movement on the ticket thus far
<belkinsa> I know, but I think it's reset but without a new password.
<skellat> belkinsa: If you want to follow up on [rt.ubuntu.com #25831] over in #canonical-sysadmin that would be great
<skellat> belkinsa: I got the mailing list fixed, I will write to the three of you with the list password later today
<skellat> listadmin is a wonderful tool
<belkinsa> Alright.
<jrgifford> coolio
<Unit193> jrgifford: Howdy-o.
<jrgifford> NOT DEAD YET
<jrgifford> FEELING BETTER NOW
<jrgifford> and just got spammed by mailman
<jrgifford> coolio
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> The mailman spammage may not be done yet
<skellat> And...I think we've got that fixed now
<belkinsa> Yeah, no requests.  Are we moving the LP mailing-list to mailingman or is that for us, the admins?
<skellat> belkinsa: I don't know
<skellat> Right now, we can think about it
<skellat> The mailman list does have some advantages (no membership in ~ubuntu-us-ohio on LP required)
<skellat> And wxl has talked about how to square using such with still using LP as your primary background provider for things
<skellat> So
<skellat> It is an open issue for consideration
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-05
<skellat> belkinsa, Unit193, jrgifford: I would like to schedule an in-person meeting for our community within the next 90 days.  Would the three of you be willing & able to ascertain a suitable location to hold this in perhaps late January or on January 19th which is a federal holiday?
<skellat> Monday, February 16th, is also usable
<skellat> .addpoint Unit193
<jenni> unit193: +1/-0, 1
<Unit193> Temp: 32 F (0 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 26 F (-4 C) ~ Humidity: 75% ~ Alert: Freezing Rain Advisory ~ Observed: Fri 05, 03:52
<Unit193> :D
<belkinsa> skellat, what do you mean by in-person?
<skellat> belkinsa: Face to face, physically present
<belkinsa> Can we do it via Hangouts
<skellat> Let us shoot for UGJ weekend instead
<Unit193> To what point and purpose?
<skellat> Well, not the discussion of this: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipAndGovernanceDiscussion
<jenni> [ OpenID Authentication Required ] - https://j.mp/1CO7Tyh <-- huh
 * skellat did not realize jenni would offer editorial comment
<skellat> .addpoint Unit193
<jenni> unit193: +2/-0, 2
<Unit193> And likely also not whether Picard or Kirk is better.
<skellat> Purpose: To have a community even in concert with overall CCT/Community Council driven goal of spurring activity 
<Unit193> So, a meetup for the sake of a meetup, I see.
<skellat> Point: Removing electronic intermediation so that people meet in person results in formation of bonding better than video chats do
<skellat> Unit193: Activity during the event TBD
<skellat> The date for UGJ was only settled a few hours ago
<Unit193> I would concur with your point, sure.
<skellat> If belkinsa wants to have practice leading a docs-related jam with Ohio participants, we can do that
<belkinsa> Sure, that works.
<skellat> If you, Unit193, want to do Debian-related things plus bug-squashing we can do that
<belkinsa> I know that I do want to do a Hangout with you skellat.
<skellat> .addpoint jrgifford
<jenni> jrgifford: +1/-0, 1
<skellat> If jrgifford wants to do something AskUbuntu-related, we can do that
<skellat> The date is settled.  We have time to find a venue.
<skellat> Our counterparts in California apparently already had a venue ready
<skellat> Ohio hasn't really done anything for Ubuntu Global Jam for a few years
<belkinsa> What are they planning to do?
<skellat> belkinsa: Ask pleia2
<skellat> All I know is that they got the venue
<skellat> dholbach and pleia2 wanted PabloRubianes, jose, and myself to finally settle the UGJ date which we did earlier today
<belkinsa> Done
 * Unit193 doesn't see it as a competition.
<skellat> It isn't
<skellat> I just want to break a pattern of seeing things only happen in the same old places
<skellat> .addpoint Unit193
<jenni> unit193: +3/-0, 3
<belkinsa> skellat, you thinking working on the wiki would be the best place to start for our LoCo instead of the desktop docs?
<skellat> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): unit193: +3/-0, 3 | paultag: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | jrgifford: +1/-0, 1 | dzho: +1/-0, 1 | belkinsa: +1/-0, 1
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> paultag: \o/
<paultag> yo yo yo
<skellat> belkinsa: I leave that to your discretion
<jrgifford> PING DEATTTTTTTHHHHH. 
<jrgifford> my phone was buzzing basically non-stop... >_>
<belkinsa> skellat, alright.  I think we has my answer.
<jrgifford> skellat: i can probably find a location up here in cleveland
<belkinsa> [16:43] <pleia2> belkinsa: Xubuntu QA (ISO and package testing) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-December/002541.html
<jrgifford> with lots of internets
<jenni> [ [Ubuntu-US-CA] Fwd: [loco-contacts] Ubuntu Global Jam Dates - 15.04	cycle ] - https://j.mp/1CO9VP1 <-- wtf
<Unit193> jrgifford: That stinks. :P
<jrgifford> like, a gig of it.
<jrgifford> every second
<paultag> woo,, jamm'n!
<paultag> also ping jrgifford
<jrgifford> will need to double check the dates for that.
<jrgifford> and wat is going on paultag 
<jrgifford> colors
<skellat> February 6-8
<jrgifford> wat
<Unit193> ./skittles-barf Hello world!  :P
<paultag> hunh?
<jrgifford> skellat: cool
<paultag> I don't see any colors - what are you talking about :)
<jrgifford> http://note.io/1G0QHUp
<jenni> [ * #ubuntu-us-oh | Freenode ] - ALREADY_A_BITLY_LINK <-- omg
<jrgifford> lol jen
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> There's colors somewhere here?
<paultag> dunno Unit193
<belkinsa> OMG.  You guys.
<paultag> I think jrgifford is going nuts
<Unit193> I do too.
<paultag> alas,, such is life
<skellat> .addpoint jrgifford
<jenni> jrgifford: +2/-0, 2
<jrgifford> i'm so, so lost.
<jrgifford> but i'm ok with that now.
<paultag> well good
<skellat> I can randomly assign points like Who's Line Is It Anyway
<skellat> Lets hope we don't get to the reading of the credits any time soon
<jrgifford> i guess irccloud doesn't let you do colored text. :-)
<skellat> For my contribution to UGJ, I frankly want to have a trivia game or something fun like that
<paultag> not like you can bold anything
<paultag> or underline, that'd be insane
<paultag> :)
 * skellat is listening to WEWS about the protesters wrecking downtown Cleveland traffic patterns yet again
<jrgifford> as someone at e24 and superior, i am very, very concerned.
<jrgifford> mostly because i need to take a bus east.
<skellat> jrgifford: I had the warning from LakeTran earlier today at about 11 AM with a "Run For It" message and that there would be a special "Get Out of Dodge" run at 2 PM
<belkinsa> skellat, do you think the Ubuntu Global Jam will help our LoCo to grow again?
<jrgifford> skellat:  nice!
<Unit193> jrgifford: So, still hanging out there in AskUbuntu land?  Anything else cool and new?
<skellat> jrgifford: This is one of those cases I am glad I'm still on furlough and not recalled to duty with $AGENCY.  We're still looking at a possible federal budget crisis next week so I'm just rocking the unemployment...
<skellat> I've enjoyed being in Ashtabula all day
<skellat> belkinsa: I certainly hope so
<belkinsa> I do too, but I'm a bit not sure at the same time.
<skellat> belkinsa: There is always risk in such things.  All you can do is do the best you can.
<belkinsa> It's mainly because of what I written to the Community Team mailing-list last night.
 * belkinsa nods
<skellat> belkinsa: Umm...that's not bad
<skellat> belkinsa: I've more than likely ticked off plenty of people via LoCo Council stuff lately
<skellat> Over a far, far broader area
<skellat> And sometimes Bing Translator just chokes on what I ask it to translate for me
<belkinsa> Do you think it's really a lack of resources or is it something else that is hurting the Community?
<skellat> jrgifford: East 14th & Euclid but NewsChannel 5 says the protesters are heading back to Public Square at the moment.
<jrgifford> skellat: eek. 
<skellat> Bite the bullet and call for paratransit?
<belkinsa> I-75, near Cincinnati, was shut down because of them awhile back.
<skellat> belkinsa: A nation-wide phenomenon
<paultag> über
<belkinsa> I know.
<skellat> Hunh.  Greater Cleveland RTA doesn't have dial-a-ride like LakeTran or Ashtabula County Transportation System.  They have paratransit but it isn't the same thing.  http://www.riderta.com/paratransit
<jenni> [ Paratransit service | Greater Cleveland Regional Transit Authority ] - https://j.mp/1u0Yp8B <-- huh
<belkinsa> jenni: why are acting up?
<jenni> belkinsa, I am beng punish by my parents
<belkinsa> Anyways, skellat, I'm settled on what I will do for the Jam with our fine LoCo.
<skellat> .addpoint belkinsa
<jenni> belkinsa: +2/-0, 2
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Docs will work well as something we can play with in Ohio
<skellat> I'll be more than happy to do a trivia game to incorporate some "fun" into the day
<skellat> James will look for a Cleveland-area venue
<belkinsa> But I think we should start easy, as in with the Wiki first./
<skellat> belkinsa: That will work
 * belkinsa needs to find the Cincinnati folks...
<skellat> You have to crawl before you can walk
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<skellat> I'll be looking at ODNR's state parks/state lodges to see what we have closer to the center of the state too
<belkinsa> That might be a great choice.
<belkinsa> Better than being scattered around the stae.
<belkinsa> state(
<Unit193> skellat: And the wiki crawls enough for the rest of us. \o/
<skellat> The lodges are listed here: http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/lodges
<skellat> Geneva is an unacceptable option as it is in...ASHTABULA COUNTY
<skellat> Though the lodge there is very, very nice
<belkinsa> Hueston Woods is too down south for you guys.
<belkinsa> Shawnee State Park is too.
<skellat> Deer Creek?
<belkinsa> Doable.
<belkinsa> I know that area from marching band.
<skellat> Punderson would be a northern option in southern Geauga County but for the manor being down for renovations in January and February
<belkinsa> Salt Fork State Park is doable too.
<belkinsa> Burr Oak might be too.
<skellat> Hmm, sounds almost like a candidate for a CIVS vote
<belkinsa> I think we may need an IRC meeting.
<skellat> True
<skellat> We may
<skellat> I'm being called away to set up dinner and get laundry done
<belkinsa> Alright.
<skellat> Think about things, hash them out, and we'll see where we go from there
 * skellat goes to feed The Chat
<belkinsa> Aye, aye, captain!
<skellat> s/The Chat/The Cat/
<jenni> skellat goes to feed The Cat
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-06
<skellat> And dropping this here for reference: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/if-wages-dont-grow-can-a-citys-economy-still-recover/
<jenni> [ More jobs created; but not all jobs are equal - CBS News ] - https://j.mp/1yz0teh <-- lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-02
<yano> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/02/raspberry_pi_weak_ssh_keys/
<jenni> [ Entropy drought hits Raspberry Pi harvests, weakens SSH security • The Register ] - https://j.mp/1Io6S3m
<yano> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/11/the-koch-brothers-intelligence-agency-215943
<jenni> [ The Koch intelligence agency - POLITICO ] - https://j.mp/1QUmvT1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-03
<yano> https://youtu.be/LAioqvHzkkQ
<jenni> [ Bloolooloohahaha 1 hour remix [Vitas: The 7th Element] - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1QfTZd4
<yano> https://youtu.be/cwhLueAWItA
<jenni> [ VITAS - Седьмой элемент (The 7th Element) [10 hours] - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1Ir2ukn
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-04
<yano> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers
<jenni> [ visual c++ - Why is this program erroneously rejected by three C++ compilers? - Stack Overflow ] - https://j.mp/1HLRSMY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-05
<Unit193> I cross compiled PuTTY not long ago!  But that's entirely unrelated. ;P
<Unit193> Temp: 30 F (-1 C) ~ freezing fog ~ Windchill: 24 F (-4 C) ~ Humidity: 96% ~ Alert: Freezing Fog Advisory ~ Observed: Sat 05, 02:52
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-11
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/weather-alerts/
<jenni> [ Central Ohio Weather Alerts | NBC4i.com ] - https://bit.ly/2gqy1dV
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-12-06
<Unit193> yano: Yer bot dead.
<yano> Unit193: which one?
<Unit193> It dun bed bvack.
<yano> https://act.eff.org/action/congress-don-t-sell-the-internet-out
<jenni> [ Congress, Don't Sell the Internet Out | EFF Action Center ] - https://bit.ly/2jgW91f
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-12-08
<smkellat> Twitter oh so helpfully partially nuked the dormant Ubuntu Ohio account on Twitter but I was able to rescue it.  All the old posts are gone.  This is the placeholder for now: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOhio/status/1203526999387594752
<jenni> https://bit.ly/36aEAH1
<Unit193> I mean, nobody was using it, sooo..
<smkellat> Some day that'll change.
<smkellat> Sadly it won't be any day in 2019.
